# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Club House



## ShadowFold (Apr 29, 2008)

Scavenger, Trespasser, Adventurer, Loner, Killer, Explorer, Robber
This club is for the S.T.A.L.K.E.R game fans that played or still playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. This club is for sharing mods, talking about news, helping each other and getting new players to play this amazing game! If you want to make some banners or signitures just post them and I will put them up here, I suck with photoshop 

If you want to join, ask! Just say you want to join and if you have Shadow of Chernobyl and Clear Sky or both.

*-Must Have Clear Sky Mods-*

*Better lighting, Depth of Field, and FPS!*_(HIGHLY recommended!)_ - http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Better_Lighting_Depth_of_Field_and_FPS;93997
*S.H.A.R.P.E.R. - FULL version - 832 textures!*_(512mb card recommended)_ - http://stalker.filefront.com/file/SHARPER_FULL_version_832_textures;94212
*Carry 500kg*_(for the dirty cheaters[like me ])_ http://stalker.filefront.com/file/CLEAR_SKY_Carry_More;93869
*Easy Start - Detector Mod!(HIGHLY recommend!)* - http://stalker.filefront.com/file/EasyStart_DetectorMod_1504;93912
*Better Weather/Lighting*_(For 9800GTX/HD4850+ only!)_ http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Additional_Sunshafts_and_Weather_Pack;94125
*Better ground Textures*http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Terrain_Pack;94510x#1648833​

*Members*

*Shadowfold* [Clear Sky and Shadow of Chernobyl]
*imperialreign* [Clear Sky and Shadow of Chernobyl]
*lemonadesoda* [Shadow of Chernobyl]
*gerrynicol *[Clear Sky and Shadow of Chernobyl]
*DOM* [Clear Sky and Shadow of Chernobyl]
*DrPepper* [Shadow of Chernobyl]
*DeathTyrant* [Clear Sky and Shadow of Chernobyl]
*Dr. Spankenstein* [Shadow of Chernobyl]
*Gam'ster *[Shadow of Chernobyl]
*Chicken Patty*  [Shadow of Chernobyl]
*Ben Clarke* [Clear Sky and Shadow of Chernobyl]
*Ketxxx* [Shadow of Chernobyl]
*InnocentCriminal* [Clear Sky and Shadow of Chernobyl]
*ShogoXT* [Shadow of Chernobyl]
*CDdude55* [Clear Sky and Shadow of Chernobyl]
*Flyordie* [Clear Sky]

*Best places to buy S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl online*
*US*- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832193105

*Best places to buy S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky(prequel) online *
*US*- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832193024&Tpk=STALKER CLEAR SKY
_

_


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 29, 2008)

I got the game with my mobo m8 but aint had chance to play it yet i tend to wear one game out before i move to the next lol.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

i really want this game and clear sky...whats gameplay like?
they both look like awesome games!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 29, 2008)

Great game, love it.  Would be useful if was can ask "is it a bug"... type of question. We all know its a bit buggy. Whats horrible, is not knowing if a task bug will stop you from completing the game. E.g. trader locks door, even though the console says "get task from trader", or if one of the green markers gets stuck on a dead guy... do we need info from him that he cant give us anymore, etc.

there are also a number of mods, like the mod that improves the graphics, and the mod that allows you to finish the game... and keep playing. Anyone tried these mods?


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 29, 2008)

Its a very difficult game to get used to. Especially how crummy the weapon accuracy is early on. Im right before going into the brain scorcher area in red forest and have yet to beat the game. I will say its probably the main cause of why I want a new video card so badly. (FYI if you have a 2900xt, run it with CAT AI to advanced). 1440x900 on a 24inch widescreen doesnt look so great, especially when looking at the telephone pole wires and powerlines running by. There are alot of them so it just bugs you when they are like stair steps.

Also dont expect to commando anything and own the game, if you get too close to a gun barrel you WILL DIE. At least until you get some good armor (im using the green suit from the scientist guy).

Also took my forever to figure out how to kill the strange "spark" thing from before. I thought shooting at the floating light wouldnt do much.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 29, 2008)

I need some help with the game.  I got it off steam a few months ago, and I played it once.  I wanted to try it again last week and it wont load.  The splash screen comes up and just sits there and if you try to click anything it says program XR_8A has stopped working.  I have tried reinstalling it. but still the same thing. I have looked all over the internet and i cant find a fix.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

This game was heaps fun.
Running around constantly was a bit annoying tho.

It would be good if you could get motor cycles and such.
The ending and the last few areas were a bit of a let down tho.
Id defo like to play clear sky.

On another note, starting the game and finding the stalker suit instead of the regular default armour makes it so much easier to play.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 30, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> Its a very difficult game to get used to. Especially how crummy the weapon accuracy is early on.


TBH, I found the game quite easy. I tried stalker level. Was too easy, then switched to the next level up. (One down from the highest).
BUT, and a big but, I'm a SOF2 player, and know, and play, via 3 very important tactics:

1./ Turn off weapon automatic fire, unless at close range. Use single shots only, and pick off the target one bullet at a time.

2./ Crouch and shoot, for greater accuracy and smaller hit target.

3./ Use all the objects as a barrier/shield. LEAN around and pick off a few bullets at the target.

Unless you get caught by surprise from behind, this is a winning strategy. Shotties or automatic fire required at close quarters.



> Also took my forever to figure out how to kill the strange "spark" thing from before. I thought shooting at the floating light wouldnt do much.


The spark and the brain scorcher were a bit odd, and TBH, disappointing, and also, non-obvious.

****

I got the "bad ending" with the money.  When I played it, I never found the code-unlocker, so I havent seen the "correct" ending sequence. But if what I've read is true... that you have to warp from one spot to the next to the next etc, thats really POOR imagination by the game designers, and is a BIT LET DOWN. They should have come up with something else.

****

I'm interested in the next installation (prequel). Not sure that it "fits" very well, going back in time and doing something else. Perhaps it would have been better to just be another character and play the whole episode from another perspective, with different maps, different enemy AI, BUT similarity of maps as you get close to the power station.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> I got the "bad ending" with the money.  When I played it, I never found the code-unlocker, so I havent seen the "correct" ending sequence. But if what I've read is true... that you have to warp from one spot to the next to the next etc, thats really POOR imagination by the game designers, and is a BIT LET DOWN. They should have come up with something else.
> .



Watch them all on youtube if you like


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 30, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> Its a very difficult game to get used to. Especially how crummy the weapon accuracy is early on. Im right before going into the brain scorcher area in red forest and have yet to beat the game. I will say its probably the main cause of why I want a new video card so badly. (FYI if you have a 2900xt, run it with CAT AI to advanced). 1440x900 on a 24inch widescreen doesnt look so great, especially when looking at the telephone pole wires and powerlines running by. There are alot of them so it just bugs you when they are like stair steps.
> 
> Also dont expect to commando anything and own the game, if you get too close to a gun barrel you WILL DIE. At least until you get some good armor (im using the green suit from the scientist guy).
> 
> Also took my forever to figure out how to kill the strange "spark" thing from before. I thought shooting at the floating light wouldnt do much.



I truly loved this game, and am still playing it through again.  I love the amount of freedom, and the ability to explore and move along with the story line at your own pace.


But, yeah, it's a bit buggy.  Although, can be easily overlooked, IMO.  I have high hopes for Clear Sky, considering that it appears that the devs have spent a lot of time with the fan community on it - even going so far as to ask the fans for side quest ideas and such.  A couple of things I'd really like to see: a sleeping bag capability - cause it's not much fun hunting bloodsuckers or controllers at night, even with blue nightvision!  the ability to switch between russian an english NPC dialouges - I loved how everyone spoke russian, but I only understand bits and pieces, and it drives me nuts trying to figure out what is being said!  Longer nighttime hours; nighttime only seems to last for 4-6 in-game hours, which is unrealisticly short.  I'd also like to see a change to AI awareness - if you kill a freedom or duty soldier, all their buddies become your enemy.  That's cool if other NPCs are right there when it happens, but when the next buddy is a good 500 meters away and not within line-of-sight . . .

Otherwise, I loved the innacuracy of weapons - it made it more of a challenge, especially with sniping.  I also enjoyed how your weapons accuracy decreased as it became more worn out, and you could also see how your armor was doing as it wore out as well.

Hint: for other who haven't figured it out, set your weapon to single-shot (if possible), instead of automatic fire, even if you shoot away like mad, it's a lot more accurate.  Your finger might get a little worn out, though   Just go for the headshots!


The only enemies I hate facing, though, are the bloodsuckers.  Especially after your hear one of them, and you know it's near - but can't see the damn thing until it's near about upon you!  That, and it takes usually a full clip on a GP37 with AP rounds to take one down from a distance.  Pick up the threaded SP14 with some slug rounds, though, and they're gone once they're within striking distance.


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2008)

STALKER Club House

Had to lol  

but I like that Shadow of Chernobyl has alot of mods even full mods

but need new card for Clear Sky


----------



## gerrynicol (May 1, 2008)

Awsome game, completed it on all diff settings, had a blast every time. Can't wait till CS comes out, in fact I have it on pre-order now lol


----------



## ShadowFold (May 1, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> STALKER Club House
> 
> Had to lol
> 
> ...



Naw, it uses the same engine as SoC but with DX10 effects. But you cant use them anyway. If my friend doesnt buy my HD3850 512mb you wanna buy it


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Naw, it uses the same engine as SoC but with DX10 effects. But you cant use them anyway. If my friend doesnt buy my HD3850 512mb you wanna buy it


no money  and I would get a 48XX card if I where to get a new one


----------



## imperialreign (May 2, 2008)

Just had I think the worst scare ever in STALKER last night - I was heading towards Cordon through the Garbage, and ran into a psuedodog at the area kitty-corner from the car park (y'know, where bandits usually hang out).  Anyhow, there's usually two there, but this time only one - sniped it from a distance . . . so I head over that way to see if I can snag a tail off it, and was strafing past one of the large blocks, and my eye catches something on the side of the screen - I whip that way just to hear a snarl and see the other psuedodog lunge at me from only a few meters away!   Never heard the beast, it didn't hear me until I walked past it, not knowing it was there;  thank god I had my GP37 set to single shot, or I might have unloaded a whole clip of AP rounds into the dirt and air 




Anyhow - I was curious as to an issue I've been running into recently . . . anyone with a crossfire (or SLI) setup, have you run into a problem where you'll intermitently lose a card, performance wise?  Out of nowhere, my FPS will drop through the floor, and I'll start running into a lot of stuttering - I lose a GPU.  It can't be from overheating, cause escaping to the menu and then Alt+Tabing out to the desktop and back into the game restores things to normal.  Sometimes I'll use vid_restart from the command console and on occasion that works; but even still, once back to normal, it doesn't take long before it's back down to one.

I thought, at first, that it was from the 8.4 CAT, so I uninstalled and rolled back to 8.2; but still does the same thing.

Any ideas?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2008)

I love random stuff like that  

Anyone know of any good mods that give you unlimited ammo and free guns? I beat the game twice already and I wanna beat it the easy way


----------



## DrPepper (May 3, 2008)

Add me I loved playing this game and I hated it sometimes. Mostly I love it, My biggest problem was what to carry and when I couldn't decide what to take and what to leave


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

grrr you guys are making me want this game so bad!


----------



## imperialreign (May 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> grrr you guys are making me want this game so bad!



buy it then, dammit!

Believe us, it's defi worth it - even more so since it's been reduced to the bargain bin in most places.




Anyone on that crossfire issue?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> grrr you guys are making me want this game so bad!



Its 20$ on steam! 

http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=game&AppId=4500&cc=US

What patch are you on imperial? Did you try the latest?


----------



## imperialreign (May 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its 20$ on steam!
> 
> http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=game&AppId=4500&cc=US
> 
> What patch are you on imperial? Did you try the latest?



1.006 [US]

still running CAT 8.2, ATM.


I thought it mighta been an issue with the Float32 mod - but it does it running STALKER "vanilla".

So, I went and installed the "weather overhaul 2.2.1" mod - friggin beautiful!

still does it, though, which is frustrating - but at least IQ kicks ass right now!   Makes it easier on the eyes when I lose a GPU and start running at 22-30 FPS.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2008)

Whats the best optimization mod? And anything on unlimited ammo and free guns


----------



## imperialreign (May 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Whats the best optimization mod? And anything on unlimited ammo and free guns



not sure, as there's a lot to choose from.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

sry to interrupt your convo guys but i have a quick question?
do i have to play Shadow of Chernobyl first to understand Clear Sky?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2008)

Clear Sky is a prequel


----------



## pmrdij (May 3, 2008)

putting myself down as obsessed with S.T.A.L.K.E.R..  i don't think a single gamer i know either in my "clan" or other could say that in the last seven years they've not heard me mention S.T.A.L.K.E.R. any less than 20 times.

ShadowFold --> to carry pretty much a maxed out assortment of death dealing goods, vodka and snackables get this: http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/stalker/download_6170613.html

all for like $25 (i think - it's been a while).  when i installed this the traders had most of everything i could buy but i know i edited a file somewhere in the mod to make the cost of ammo next to nothing (we're talking pesos type money)..just can't remember what file that was.  anyhow i have my modded file --> lemme know if you want that one.  seriously made for a ton of fun on the third pass through S.T.A.L.K.E.R. as no body was left living.



jbunch07 said:


> sry to interrupt your convo guys but i have a quick question?
> do i have to play Shadow of Chernobyl first to understand Clear Sky?


Clear Sky is pretty much what they wanted to do with the first run of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. but THQ got impatient.  anyhow like ShadowFold said it's the "prequel" to SoC so playing it first might actually be the better route.

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2008)

Does that mod come with weapons?? I will DL that and is it free from Strelok?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2008)

Ok that mod added weapons but they are like 50k+.. any money mods


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2008)

I found some trainers and it makes the game alot funner! Unlimited money = best thing evar!


----------



## pmrdij (May 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Ok that mod added weapons but they are like 50k+.. any money mods


forgot to mention that i modded it so that the regular round bullets are worth $500,000 so the third time through i had every massive weapon i could get carry and ammunition falling out of my pockets.  that third time through was a hoot.  trying to buy a ton of stuff from the trader at one point resulted in my purchase being denied because he didn't have enough change after i cleared out his stock.

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## ShogoXT (May 3, 2008)

So I was on my way north finally heading to the brain scorcher after putting it off for so long. I went through all the monolith guys with their stupid sniper rifles. That wasnt even the anoyying part, it was whenever I went to cover, the cover was flooded with radiation. After being there so long my nice science suit (green kind) was finally ripped to shreds so it wasn't helping me much.

Anyway after a while I made it to the underground brain scorcher place I think. Im in the process of exploring it and I have a question... *Is the place supposed to be utterly deserted and empty!?!*. Besides like 2 mutants, I have yet to see any bad guys or even know where the heck to go. I guess Il reload again and explore some more...


----------



## tvdang7 (May 3, 2008)

this is a fun game i hated it at first now i like it . only problem is i took on like 10 quests at a time in the beggning and now i failed like 4 due to lack of time to complete all at once.

which mod makes it look REALLY good i have an 8800gts 512 coming.


----------



## ShogoXT (May 3, 2008)

Seems all too easy... They made such a big deal about this machine and there is no one guarding it? Hmmmmm.

I think there was a graphics mod in the games forum for it though its kinda old, so im not sure.

EDIT: Im still thinking if I should pull the lever or not...


----------



## imperialreign (May 3, 2008)

tvdang7 said:


> this is a fun game i hated it at first now i like it . only problem is i took on like 10 quests at a time in the beggning and now i failed like 4 due to lack of time to complete all at once.
> 
> which mod makes it look REALLY good i have an 8800gts 512 coming.



I just installed this mod the other day, and it's absolutel brilliant: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_Weather_Overhauled;89293, and the update patch for that mod: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_Weather_Overhauled;89502


it uses a shader method similiar to what's found in Crysis.  Lighting is a ton more realistic, especially for time of day (dusk and dawn are improved), and shadows look even more realistic than they were before.  It also replaces many of the textures with hi-res textures, and replaces many of the the games original weather sounds (thunderstorms sound/look 100% better, IMO).  You also have the option of darker or brighter nights, if you'd prefer.  Make sure to use Full Dynamic Lighting as well, as that offers the best looks no matter what.  I think you can also force AA/AF through your video card settings, as the in-game options menu doesn't do anything with FDL on.

The readme is a little confusing on how to install - if you need any help, just ask!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2008)

That mod is simply awesome  +1 for you


----------



## imperialreign (May 5, 2008)

Bah!  This Crossfire issue is driving me nuts!  Although I can still play at current settings with one GPU, 25-40 FPS can be pushing it at times, and I get a lot of stuttering.

I've gone back to CAT 8.2 - no change; moved back up to 8.4 - no change.  I thought maybe a card _is_ overheating, so I left the side panel open and monitored temps with an IR gun - both are running the same, and nowhere near overheating temps.

I've lowered my SYS OC - no change; flashed both cards back to their stock clocks - no change; removed all game mods - no change, either.

Tomorrow, I think I'll move my save games and wipe STALKER completely from the HDD; re-install and repatch, defrag the HDD, move the save games back in, and keep my fingers crossed.  Beyond that, I'm absolutely clueless on fixing this issue.

I figure it's got to be within the game itself, as I can alt+tab to the desktop and back, and everything returns to normal.  Sometimes running the vid_restart from the console works, too.

Anyone have any further ideas, or know of any other patches or mods that address Crossfire issues?  Sorry to bring it back up again . . .


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2008)

No prob man. I know how it is to have a problem that you cant seem to solve  Hopefully someone can help you tho.


----------



## DeathTyrant (May 5, 2008)

Hello! I have:
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. special collectors edition, in the steel tin (for my desktop rig).
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. on Steam (on my Notebook).

I am REALLY looking forward to Clear Sky. I can hardly wait!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forums  You should fill you system specs out in the User CP so if you need help you dont need to put a huge list in your post


----------



## DeathTyrant (May 5, 2008)

Cheers, have done so now.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 5, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I just installed this mod the other day, and it's absolutel brilliant: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_Weather_Overhauled;89293, and the update patch for that mod: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_Weather_Overhauled;89502
> 
> 
> it uses a shader method similiar to what's found in Crysis.  Lighting is a ton more realistic, especially for time of day (dusk and dawn are improved), and shadows look even more realistic than they were before.  It also replaces many of the textures with hi-res textures, and replaces many of the the games original weather sounds (thunderstorms sound/look 100% better, IMO).  You also have the option of darker or brighter nights, if you'd prefer.  Make sure to use Full Dynamic Lighting as well, as that offers the best looks no matter what.  I think you can also force AA/AF through your video card settings, as the in-game options menu doesn't do anything with FDL on.
> ...



Guys, this mod makes the game look even more beautiful! Its a little hard to install but just read the instructions  but be ready to take a small performance hit tho.

If anyone has any must have mods please post them! I will put them on the first post


----------



## imperialreign (May 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Guys, this mod makes the game look even more beautiful! Its a little hard to install but just read the instructions  but be ready to take a small performance hit tho.
> 
> If anyone has any must have mods please post them! I will put them on the first post



was exactly my thinking - first load up was just . . . Damn!  And when dusk and dawn roll around . . . 

did you run darker nights with it, or otherwise?  Hell, running darker nights makes you cling to that nightvision like a child to a security blanket


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> was exactly my thinking - first load up was just . . . Damn!  And when dusk and dawn roll around . . .
> 
> did you run darker nights with it, or otherwise?  Hell, running darker nights makes you cling to that nightvision like a child to a security blanket



Yea I did the darker nights install.. Its so scary if you dont use night vision and just a flash light !


----------



## imperialreign (May 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea I did the darker nights install.. Its so scary if you dont use night vision and just a flash light !



go hang out in Yantar


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2008)

Wow this game runs 100x better with my 8800GT than it did with my 3850..


----------



## imperialreign (May 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow this game runs 100x better with my 8800GT than it did with my 3850..



what kinda FPS difference did you see?

I'm defi looking forward to running this game with a 70x2, whenever I get one - more importantly, though, I want to be able to max out Clear Skies straight out of the box 


BTW - just noticed, Weather Overhaul mod has been updated to v2.2.2: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_Weather_Overhauled;89916


----------



## ShadowFold (May 8, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> what kinda FPS difference did you see?
> 
> I'm defi looking forward to running this game with a 70x2, whenever I get one - more importantly, though, I want to be able to max out Clear Skies straight out of the box
> 
> ...



I get like high 80's now its great


----------



## imperialreign (May 8, 2008)

that's nice!  Maxed out, right?! 

That's my biggest gripe with Crossfire sometimes (when working correctly in STALKER), it's not consistent.  I can go from 45-50FPS and all of a sudden be running 110FPS; it just depends on the area I'm in, and the amount of stuff the cards have to render.  I don't really notice the FPS jumping around too much, but I do have longer stutter times as information is being loaded to 2 cards instead of one.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

My E7200 just made the game run a whole lot better  Anyone else play the demo?


----------



## imperialreign (May 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My E7200 just made the game run a whole lot better  Anyone else play the demo?



well, I can say going from 2 X1950 PROs to 2 HD3870s has made one hell of a difference, especially running the weather overhaul mod 


the demo ran great, but we will have to see how Clear Sky will run once it's fully completed . . 



at least it won't be another Crysis


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

Good to hear about the cards! The demo ran fine for me it just crashed so much I couldnt play it  looks really pretty tho.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 23, 2008)

I've yet to play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I have it, but never played it! I installed it yesterday, still havent launched it. I'm gonna give it a shot over the weekend.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

Your computer should play it maxed  If you get ever get stuck or need help just ask here!


----------



## imperialreign (May 23, 2008)

it's a little slow going at first, especially if you're not used to a non-linear style of game


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 24, 2008)

I used the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. time demo from XS to test the performance difference between 8.4 & 8.5. 

I must say, there is quite a difference in FPS but at the expense of texture detail. Adjusting Mipmap slider to one tick above Performance restores the full res textures and STILL provides a significant boos to FPS.

Settings in CCC: all stock but CAT A.I. to Advanced and Mipmap detail to (Full) performance net me 156 Avg. 42 Min. 1471 Max 292 Middle (not quite sure what that is measuring...) 
I'll post the scores I got from the 8.4 Cat when I get home tonight for comparison. It is on par with the increase they state in the 8.5 release notes.

Yummy! This BTW, is with the Twilight K.E.T. mod loaded. 

Can't wait to try the mod imperialreign linked!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 24, 2008)

Forgot to include game settings:

Patched to 1.004, 1680X1050 res, all in-game settings MAXED.

8.4 Cat scores were: 26.8 MIN, 111 AVG, 1459 MAX and 277 MIDDLE.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

Is that with AA?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 24, 2008)

Yup. AA slider maxed! 

Oh, BTW this is with the CPU @ 4Ghz and cards running 875/1250 each.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

I still havent played stalker with my new E7200.. I think I will in a few.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 25, 2008)

With weather overhauled, everything on the highest and 1440x900 I got 68 average fps. Looked damn nice too. Im uploading a short video of the weather overhauled thing on youtube once its done in windows movie maker.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 25, 2008)

Any screenies would be appreciated too!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 25, 2008)

If you use &fmt=18 at the end of the link on the youtube vid im uploading it should be in HD. If it still looks like crap I will just take some screen shots


----------



## ShadowFold (May 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQjL5fn6myU&fmt=18

I think im gonna do some screen shots later... But yea you can see how well it runs atleast.


----------



## Widjaja (May 25, 2008)

Although this game is one of the very few which creep me out, I seem to run into side mission bugs all the time.
Patched to 1.0005

First bug:- 'purge the dog lair' mission.
I kill all the dogs within the area but it does not say come back for your reward.
So I look around and find one way way off in the distance so I go for it the 'do you want to enter the next area?' pops up.
So I say no then try and sniper the dog.
Hits the dog but then it runs off where I can't get to it without loading the next area where the dog is not.

Second bug:- 'Kill the sniper'
Talk to Skull of the Duty faction and accept.
Kill the sniper and comback for the reward only to find Skull has been shot dead from the sniper but the mission does not say failed when he died.
So I go and do 'Kill the Duty faction mission' with the Freedom faction and kill all the duty members in the area, then the 'Kill the Sniper Mission' says complete WTF?
But. . . 
The 'Kill the Duty' mission does not complete and I find the main guy of the freedom faction running up against the side of the Freedom base trying to get in.

I'm going to give it one last try before I get rid of this game.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 25, 2008)

I never noticed any bugs since patch 1 honestly.. I dont really go out of my way to look for them tho and I almost never do side quests in RPG games.


----------



## imperialreign (May 25, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Any screenies would be appreciated too!



here's some using the Weather Overhauled mod - running 1440x900 with all options at max (images have been resized for posting):



Army Warehouse area, mid-day storm at the Merc camp:








early afternoon at the Freedom base:







late afternoon over Freedom base, taken from the anomoly tunnel:








sunset over Freedom base, looking towards the bloodsucker village and stalker camp:







taken during the mid-night thunderstorm - malfunctioning electro and a pile of dead stalkers:


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 25, 2008)

Thank you so much for those! Absolutely gorgeous!

DLing now...


----------



## ShadowFold (May 25, 2008)

Hey anyone have a save where they just got out of that once place where if you walk into the city you start taking a ton of radiation damage? My save got corrupt on my last OS so I didnt bother to save it.. Or any save cause ive beaten it a few times before and I want to start from somewhere but the beginning


----------



## imperialreign (May 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey anyone have a save where they just got out of that once place where if you walk into the city you start taking a ton of radiation damage? My save got corrupt on my last OS so I didnt bother to save it.. Or any save cause ive beaten it a few times before and I want to start from somewhere but the beginning



well, I've gone through it once - but lost all those saves.

my most recent saves are still prior to turning off the brain scorcher; but I've gone through Yantar and X16.  Good terms with Freedom and Duty - a good selection of weapons in excellent shape, Threaded SPSA-14 shotgun, T301 with full upgrades, GP37 with full upgrades (been running the grenade launcher mod), a thunder, 2 Vintar BCs, etc, etc; I have 2 SEVA suits, 2 Duty SPZ armors, an exoskeleton, Stalker suits, 2 Guardian of freedom suits and a couple other armors stashed, a bunch of rare artifacts and odds and ends - I've pretty much got whatever I need for whatever situation I'll run across.

If you're interested, let me know, and I'll zip and attach them.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 25, 2008)

Yep thats about where I was  Please do!


----------



## imperialreign (May 25, 2008)

no prob - let me know if you have any issues



BTW - main stashes: 1 is located is Army Warehouse, blue box in the barracks closest to the anomoly tunnel and lone sniper tower- there might be some other items in the blue box inside the trailer near the stalker camp; 2 in bar, 1 is at the cross near the exit to WT and AW with armor suits, the other is located in the pipe at the bottom of the tower stairs; also, Brome's storming obokan is in the blue box inside the 100 rads, you can take the "find the weapon of the dutyer" mission from Brome and give him the weapon whenever you want another Slug artifact, he'll drop the obokan right afterwards, as I gave him an IL86 (which I guess the NPC thinks is better), and the mission will repeat once a day.  There's also a few items I left in the blue box inside the scientist camp in Yantar, snork feet and some artifacts, IIRC.


----------



## Gamax (May 25, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I just installed this mod the other day, and it's absolutel brilliant: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_Weather_Overhauled;89293, and the update patch for that mod: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_Weather_Overhauled;89502
> 
> 
> it uses a shader method similiar to what's found in Crysis.  Lighting is a ton more realistic, especially for time of day (dusk and dawn are improved), and shadows look even more realistic than they were before.  It also replaces many of the textures with hi-res textures, and replaces many of the the games original weather sounds (thunderstorms sound/look 100% better, IMO).  You also have the option of darker or brighter nights, if you'd prefer.  Make sure to use Full Dynamic Lighting as well, as that offers the best looks no matter what.  I think you can also force AA/AF through your video card settings, as the in-game options menu doesn't do anything with FDL on.
> ...



Hey all, I'm gonna get this mod, but can anyone confirm or deny whether you can actually activate AA/AF from the control panel (and make it actually work in game) while using Full Dynamic Lightning or Object Dynamic Lightning? The in game settings don't change any image quality in game no matter what they are set at.

I like this game, I just would like a little better image quality. (AA/AF)


----------



## imperialreign (May 25, 2008)

Gamax said:


> Hey all, I'm gonna get this mod, but can anyone confirm or deny whether you can actually activate AA/AF from the control panel (and make it actually work in game) while using Full Dynamic Lightning or Object Dynamic Lightning? The in game settings don't change any image quality in game no matter what they are set at.
> 
> I like this game, I just would like a little better image quality. (AA/AF)



even with the v1.006 patch, in game AA/AF settings don't work with full dynamic lighting (HDR) - but, I do believe they work with static lighting.  The game engine uses a different AA technique when in FDL mode, that is meant to blur the edges of objects slightly - it's more noticeable at higher resolutions.



Although, I have heard that setting AA/AF in your video cards 3D settings will enable such capability by "forcing" AA/AF in the final rendering.  I'm not sure how well this works with nVidia cards, or even different individual ATI cards - it seemed to work with my older 1950 PROs, but doesn't appear to do so with these 3870s


----------



## Gamax (May 25, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> even with the v1.006 patch, in game AA/AF settings don't work with full dynamic lighting (HDR) - but, I do believe they work with static lighting.  The game engine uses a different AA technique when in FDL mode, that is meant to blur the edges of objects slightly - it's more noticeable at higher resolutions.
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I have heard that setting AA/AF in your video cards 3D settings will enable such capability by "forcing" AA/AF in the final rendering.  I'm not sure how well this works with nVidia cards, or even different individual ATI cards - it seemed to work with my older 1950 PROs, but doesn't appear to do so with these 3870s



Yep, I tried it on my card 8800 GTS 512 and it didn't seem to work. But I read about that mod and its capability of making AA/AF from the graphics card control panel work while having lightning modes on so I'm downloading them now. Game's fun and scary, I just wish the edges would be smoother


----------



## imperialreign (May 25, 2008)

Gamax said:


> Yep, I tried it on my card 8800 GTS 512 and it didn't seem to work. But I read about that mod and its capability of making AA/AF from the graphics card control panel work while having lightning modes on so I'm downloading them now. Game's fun and scary, I just wish the edges would be smoother



same here, but the only trick I've found that seems to work with my setup is just to run a higher resolution - sadly, 1440x900 is the highest I can go . . . I need to get a new monitor if I want bigger


----------



## Gamax (May 25, 2008)

1280 x 1024, and the crappy edges is still noticeable. . I just max out everything with static lightning and see no change also.


----------



## Widjaja (May 27, 2008)

Anyone come across this?
I've had it come up twice.





No Mods either.
I know STALKER had an issue installing due to a dirty disk but thats about it.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2008)

XR3DA is the client so its crashing for some reason. You should patch it if you havent already.


----------



## imperialreign (May 27, 2008)

and if you've already patched it and it's still crashing - something in the game engine became corrupt . . . your only choice will be to relocate your save games to a safe location, and then unistall the game, wipe tghe leftover folders and files from the HDD, and then reinstall.


It's a PITA and happens every now and then


----------



## Widjaja (May 28, 2008)

Yeah the game is patched to 1.0005.
It has happened outside of lab x16 and where you shoot the guys of the buildings while walking with the duty.

I might re install if it does it again.
I have just reached the building where the sacophagus is supposed to be.

It was madness just getting there, people and helicopters shooting at just you.
Lucky my character has alot of endurance so I did a kamikaze dash towards the entrance, with a finger on the medikit hotkey.


----------



## Widjaja (May 28, 2008)

Okay. . . . .
I think I just finished S.T.A.L.K.E.R. as I made a secret wish, ending animation turned up and then ending credits.
All I can say is W.T.F?!


----------



## imperialreign (May 28, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Okay. . . . .
> I think I just finished S.T.A.L.K.E.R. as I made a secret wish, ending animation turned up and then ending credits.
> All I can say is W.T.F?!



there's like 7 or 8 endings, man!

You're not done yet!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Okay. . . . .
> I think I just finished S.T.A.L.K.E.R. as I made a secret wish, ending animation turned up and then ending credits.
> All I can say is W.T.F?!



Hehe yea that ending kinda sucks


----------



## Widjaja (May 28, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> there's like 7 or 8 endings, man!
> 
> You're not done yet!



Lucky I saved alot of times.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2008)

Its funner if you just play it again and help different people. I only got 3 of the endings, I didnt know there were 8 tho  I gotta start playing again I guess.


----------



## imperialreign (May 28, 2008)

the "real" ending is real tough to get, it requires more work during the endgame


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> the "real" ending is real tough to get, it requires more work during the endgame



Got a video for it? I know my first time I beat it I did EVERYTHING I possibly could. Would I know if I got the real one?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2008)

Omg I got the true good and true bad ones... I have no life


----------



## Widjaja (May 28, 2008)

It maybe a while before I go through S.T.A.L.K.E.R. again.
The game scares the crap out of me.

Besides the bugs and the lack of dialogue.
The amount of times I heard "Come in. . . . .Don't just stand there!", "Get out of here stalker" and "Hello. . .Hello?"


----------



## imperialreign (May 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Got a video for it? I know my first time I beat it I did EVERYTHING I possibly could. Would I know if I got the real one?



you'll know it - I'll just say it doesn't involve being at the monolith when it goes to final cutscene




			
				Widjaja said:
			
		

> It maybe a while before I go through S.T.A.L.K.E.R. again.
> The game scares the crap out of me.
> 
> Besides the bugs and the lack of dialogue.
> The amount of times I heard "Come in. . . . .Don't just stand there!", "Get out of here stalker" and "Hello. . .Hello?"



good lord!  those friggin lines are some of the most irritating in any game every - especially Sakharov with the "Hello?  Hello?"  . . . at least they didn't give him a british accent and screaming "'ALLO! 'ALLO!"


----------



## Widjaja (May 28, 2008)

I'm not too sure but I think there is an easter egg in lab X16.
There's a room with three zombies.
Two of them are up on the railing.
I'm pretty certain I could hear a couple of the zombies trying to sing in zombie tone.
So of course I threw a grenade at them.


----------



## ChromeDome (May 31, 2008)

wow this might be one of the best Stalker threads on teh internet.

anyway i love this game, big fan. thought i'd post this brand new graphics mod, just came out a few days ago. i like it because it doesn't take anything away from the look of the original game, it simply  builds on it. plus i always thought Stalker was too brightly lit, this darkens it a bit. i liken it to what the Cinematic Mod Version 4 did for HL2. the game just looks better overall imo while keeping its original character

here is a link to the original mod with posts:

http://stalker.filefront.com/file/SK...HICS_MOD;90487

mod with a lighting bug fix

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/5609370#

youtube video of the mod in action:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdFJMMsiw7I

screens of said mod. but honestly the lighting and shadows really doesn't come though in the screens, but you get the idea. 























also motion blur is fairly extreme with this mod but you can change the variable in the gamedata folder or w/e for any setting. i have motion blur very low bcuz i don't like it


----------



## Widjaja (May 31, 2008)

Check this out:-




This is behind the building with the three towers when heading to turn off the brain scorcher.
Looks like the devs didn't expect anyone to be able to get over the fence. . . .


----------



## ChromeDome (Jun 1, 2008)

i just installed the weather overhaul mod. man is that great....


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 1, 2008)

Woot, ive got stalker: shadow of Chernobyl through steam, im enjoying the shit out of it not got very far yet though .
sign me up 

Gam


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 16, 2008)

thought I'd post this up - ran across it just a bit ago:

http://www.videogamer.com/news/05-06-2008-8463.html

apparently, they're considering making a STALKER MMO . . .  :shadedshu


as promising as this could be, I won't hold my breath that it'll actually turn out great.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2008)

Man, a stalker mmo would be awesome..


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 1, 2008)

ran across a link to this over at Tweakguides: http://secunia.com/advisories/30891/

A security vulnerability has been found in STALKER: SoC - we can probably expect to see a patch sometime in the near future


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 1, 2008)

I didnt know people still played it online.. Theres never anyone online.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey I just installed the game and will start playing it tonight.  Any of you know of a crack that works.  The one I d/l'ed from mega games gives me an error.  Help!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2008)

ok game is installed, I played about 30 or 40 minutes of it.  Seems interesting, although i'm getting used to the gameplay and what i'm supposed to do.  Can I join the club, I have Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks for adding me shadow fold!!!  i'm going to try to get some playing time in tonight or tomorrow, then let you guys know what i think so far.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 7, 2008)

If you need help or anything ive beaten the game 4-7 times I lost count.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If you need help or anything ive beaten the game 4-7 times I lost count.



don't worry I'll make sure I post here when I do.  I only played enough today to get me started, I haven't done much.  I'm sure it'll get more complicated later on.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2008)

I am...... Strelok.


----------



## ChromeDome (Jul 13, 2008)

oh no you didn't!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2008)

OH yes I did!  *panto style*


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 13, 2008)

wanting some feedback, if y'all don't mind;

http://cid-17f7963fd18be4ce.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/gamedata.rar  ~11MB

install like any other mod, throw the new gamedata folder into your SoC directory - if you're running a mod that has replaced the main menu song, you might want to back up your current gamedata directory before tossing this on


this is nowhere near done, as I've got a lot planned . . . just wanting to get a little feedback on a few things, make sure for myself I'm getting the audio right on these files, as I've been fighting with them for a few days and am afraid I'm starting to become a bit over-analytical.

only thing in this package so far:

changed the main menu music (as much as I liked the original, it just wasn't ominous enough);
added a couple of new pieces to the bar area that are played over the megaphone (that I thought add to the atmosphere a bit more)



what I'd like to get for feedback - does the audio fit the style/atmosphere?  Is the audio too loud, too quiet . . . does it sound right like it belongs, etc?

to hear the new pieces for the bar area, you'll have to head to the bar and wander around a bit (probably);

thanks!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 16, 2008)

Why ain't I in the members list yet?  Don't make me snipe you with my VSS


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 16, 2008)

Lemme back in. Have SOC, and will definitely get CS.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 16, 2008)

Twilight K.E.T. 1.1 I hope to release in 1-2 weeks tops. Gonna spitshine it a bit, fix a few minor bugs then its good to go.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

STALKER FANS!! New HD vid on STEAM right now!! DLing right now!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

My first impression: "Holy Shit"

I sure hope my new HD 4850 can run it well cause that looked almost too real..


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> STALKER FANS!! New HD vid on STEAM right now!! DLing right now!



CS preview?

not a member of STEAM . . .


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

Its a 5-10 min trailer. Just shows off the good graphics and some of the land. No new gameplay stuff tho.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

just saw the trailer, its bad ass.  The game is out already right, it said Release date July 8th???


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

No its August 8th. Said at the end of the trailer.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 17, 2008)

changed out the main menu theme and recompressed current files, still looking for feedback how these sound so far: http://cid-17f7963fd18be4ce.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/gamedata.rar ~5.5MB


beginning work on tweaking and adding others . . .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> No its August 8th. Said at the end of the trailer.



hmmm, I didn't watch it to the very last second.  saw like 3 almost 4 minutes of it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea its pretty long but it looks awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

sure does


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I am installing STALKER and about to play it for the first time. I am sure this club will come in handy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2008)

yes sir.  It would, I have to get some playing time in as well, I started off the game and really havent played it since.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 19, 2008)

just thought I'd share this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfy7_GsKyas - best STALKER vid I've seen


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2008)

not sure if ive joined yet but i have stalker so i want in

im a gonna try ketxxx mod


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 6, 2008)

thought I'd post this here, a vid I uploaded to xfire that I put together last night:

http://www.xfire.com/video/17e1b/]knifefighting a bloodsucker


needed to channel some of that stress and "vent" a bit 

also took some vids of knifefighting a controller, psuedodog and a snork . . . I might put together a piece "knifefighting the mutants of the zone"

enjoy!


----------



## ShogoXT (Aug 11, 2008)

Can i join yet?


----------



## CY:G (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi guys, was redirected here by someone else...

Anyways, im have been installing some mods for stalker and i love them, (Float32, Better skies...)

Now, i want to go through this game but the enemies take way too much to die, even on novice difficulty it feels like the pistol is useless.

So im looking for a mod that changes that, kind of like COD 4 single player, were enemies only take 2, 3 shots before dying.

THANKS


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 2, 2008)

CY:G said:


> Hi guys, was redirected here by someone else...
> 
> Anyways, im have been installing some mods for stalker and i love them, (Float32, Better skies...)
> 
> ...



From a couple of the boyz over at ZSG:

http://stalker.filefront.com/file/VBD_Tweaks;90172


----------



## CY:G (Sep 2, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> From a couple of the boyz over at ZSG:
> 
> http://stalker.filefront.com/file/VBD_Tweaks;90172



Exactly what i wanted, cheers!!!!


----------



## largon (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't believe there's not even a single mention of Oblivion Lost in a thread dedicated for Stalker & it's mods?!?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 3, 2008)

largon said:


> I can't believe there's not even a single mention of Oblivion Lost in a thread dedicated for Stalker & it's mods?!?



Never played it. I beat the game with Vanilla and few times with Weather Overhauled. I played KETs mod for a few hours but I was kinda bored of the game by the time he released it. 

Good news tho I should have Clear Sky Friday or Saturday


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 3, 2008)

I can be added please!

I have both, well will do once Friday comes as then I'll have Clear Sky.



XD


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 3, 2008)

Updated the front page a bit. Anyone from Europe/Asia/Aus. wanna post some good links for the game so I can put them in the first post? I already got the US cause newegg is the best place for games here.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 3, 2008)

There was one on Page 2 of the games category for UK... hoping mine wil be here when I get home on Friday.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 3, 2008)

The company I ordered from has stopped doing PC games.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mine just arrived.  I have yet to install it over the Russian version I have atm.  I feel that the Russian makes the game alot better, so I have on English translations.  Great game, some small bugs, and it should hold me off till Fallout 3.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 4, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Mine just arrived.  I have yet to install it over the Russian version I have atm.  I feel that the Russian makes the game alot better, so I have on English translations.  Great game, some small bugs, and it should hold me off till Fallout 3.



Can you post some DX10 shots?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone if we'll be able to activated DX10 features in XP, I know DX10 is meant to be Vista only, but does this game allow you to activate them if you have compatible hardware? I'm hoping we'll be able to, in a similar way that we can with Crysis.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 4, 2008)

Well I am on Vista so if newegg ever ships it I will post some DX10 shots for sure.. I don't even have a tracking number and I usually get one within 24 hours


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm running through SoC before I play Clear Sky, but as soon as I get it, I'll start with that, then play SoC again. ^^

I really hope that GSC will do a sequel that'll open the door to a STALKER MMO. I would actually pay for that, just imagine it. It'd work so well.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2008)

Wait, did PVT say he has an english translation? Link?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 4, 2008)

I got an email to say I get Clear Sky tomorrow, fuggin' better had!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2008)

From Lovefilm, about your preorder? Or somewhere else? Dammit, I want mine...

EDIT: Mine is "Awaiting Stock Pick". Estimated Despatch time, tomorrow. Any ideas whether I'll have it on Saturday?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, LoveFilm, last time I checked (as I was worried about my order) took all PC Games down and only had Consoles. That pissed me off a little, but today I got two emails through saying it'll be with me tomorrow. 

^^


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn you, I only got "Awaiting Stock Pick"...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 4, 2008)

Did you get yours from LoveFilm as well?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep. Ordered it Saturday.

PS - Added you to Steam, hope you don't mind.


----------



## happita (Sep 4, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Wait, did PVT say he has an english translation? Link?



What he said


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 4, 2008)

I would love STALKER in Russian with english translations.. I mean its russia and they all speak english wtf is with that lol


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 4, 2008)

lol, the original one had them talking Russian... I could probably replace the English voices with Russian though, when I get my English copy.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Wait, did PVT say he has an english translation? Link?



http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4373958/Russian_to_English_Text__Stalker_Clear_Skies


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 5, 2008)

If you all have played SCS, you know that:


Ammo is plenty
Money is not (my dragonov sold for 152)......
Even on novice, enemies are hard
Mechanics are badass, my 1911 is now more powerful than my rifle (accurate as hell too)
Artifacts are FEWER and far between
You need a scope...  the first thing I did was shoot a friend of mine, take his m4, and attach a scope
Always carry a shotgun for "game" lots of bearpigs run around, rifles fail against them. Carry a combat shotty
9x19 is king after the first 5 min of game.  No one carries 9x18.  .45 is also king if you can find a store to buy it at (i carry two pistols)
Armor degrades fast.  Mechanics can repair for you.  Visit often.  
Don't ever buy guns unless you have to...  
Quick money is doing favors for people (giving them 3 x 9x18 ammo gave my 500)
Cover is a must.  
Always put your weapon away near people, they get angry and open fire


----------



## Scryer_360 (Sep 5, 2008)

Just checking to see if i can post anywhere else, won't let me in the Xbox club...


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 5, 2008)

No screenies yet??


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll put some up later.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 5, 2008)

Scryer_360 said:


> Just checking to see if i can post anywhere else, won't let me in the Xbox club...



Welcome to the forums, do you have any of the Stalker games? Make sure you fill in your system specification located in the left hand pane of your User control panel.


----------



## raptori (Sep 5, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> lol, the original one had them talking Russian... I could probably replace the English voices with Russian though, when I get my English copy.



there is a  RUSSIAN-2-ENGLISH CONVERSION tool @ gamecopyworld


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 5, 2008)

Fuggin' LoveFilm still says Processing - I better get it today, if not I'm going to give them one shirty email.

*UPDATE:* Some dude made a thread about the first patch... 'ere.

*UPDATE:* Fuggin' didn't come today the bastards! >.<


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 5, 2008)

Installing as I type this


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 5, 2008)

You slagbag!

Don't forget screenies!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey gerry,me and my women went to falkirk for a weekend last xmas 

I am waiting for an english version to appear on my favourite game supply site


----------



## CY:G (Sep 5, 2008)

So when is the game actually released in the US?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 5, 2008)

15th I think.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine is "Awaiting Despatch". Better be here tomorrow.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 5, 2008)

@tigger69 did you enjoy your stay?, hope you get your copy soon

Just a few quickies at start of game, hope you enjoy

Waking up






Room with a view





Pool don't look like much





Really need to wash the van


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 5, 2008)

The 2ns screenie is fuggin' awesome!

XD


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 5, 2008)

It's a fair bit harder than SOC, can't just run 'n' gun like you could in that lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 5, 2008)

There is an english versoin on my game site now.


----------



## CY:G (Sep 5, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> It's a fair bit harder than SOC, can't just run 'n' gun like you could in that lol



Thats crazy, im having a hard time in SOC already, harder, holy cow.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 5, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> There is an english versoin on my game site now.



How long before it's "delivered" 



CY:G said:


> Thats crazy, im having a hard time in SOC already, harder, holy cow.



Lol, it's real different, the start sequence takes ages, and you NEED to save often, keep forgetin and have to go a fair bit back


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 5, 2008)

Why does it take so long to get to me...  You lucky people who have the game. I hate you.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 5, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Why does it take so long to get to me...  You lucky people who have the game. I hate you.



I still have mine deliverd by play, went out to pc world paid an extra 5r, can't complain as I have it now lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 6, 2008)

I am very far into the campaign, and BOOM, all my weapons are taken away...  booo.  All i have not is a sawed off and my .45 I found on a dead body.  It is gonna be a tough day.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 6, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am very far into the campaign, and BOOM, all my weapons are taken away...  booo.  All i have not is a sawed off and my .45 I found on a dead body.  It is gonna be a tough day.



MUHAHAHHAHAA! I can see that being a part of the game I don't like. Was it's bandits that stole your stuff?


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 6, 2008)

Sid looks good 






Stalker camp





Cordon


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm so god damned pissed right now. Newegg has it back ordered till the 15th and so does EBgames.. I am getting my money back on newegg unless they send me a copy or I'm fucking suing them because I ordered it when everyone else did and I didn't get a copy! What the hell is with that!


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 6, 2008)

Well they have done it again :shadedshu

After patching, save games no longer work wtf, you would have though they would have learned their lesson :shadedshu :shadedshu


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 6, 2008)

A few night shots:


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 6, 2008)

I want this game... no torrents to download while I'm waiting for it to get here though...


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 6, 2008)

just be sure and patch before you start playing, need to start all over now


----------



## CY:G (Sep 6, 2008)

Sooo, this game isnt really new, is it just an overhaul of the SoC???


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 6, 2008)

No its a prequel


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 6, 2008)

it's probably what SOC "should" have been 

It's a great game, quite hard, bandits are even bigger A holes looks great plays more than a couple of hours, all this for £18, you just can't beat it


----------



## CY:G (Sep 6, 2008)

So i was watching the following video:

http://www.fpsbanana.com/news/16151

Does the game actually have all those features they show on that video? 

Is it to taxing on the system????


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 6, 2008)

CY:G said:


> So i was watching the following video:
> 
> http://www.fpsbanana.com/news/16151
> 
> ...



Yeah it looks amazing 

I had to drop my res down to 1440x900 (maxxed out at that res) just so it was playable lol, you shouldn't have any worries with your system though.


----------



## CY:G (Sep 6, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Yeah it looks amazing
> 
> I had to drop my res down to 1440x900 (maxxed out at that res) just so it was playable lol, you shouldn't have any worries with your system though.



Thats amazing, cant wait to see it 

Thanks


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 6, 2008)

I really don't want to pirate this but I am about to be forced too. Its delayed until the 15th here..


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 6, 2008)

I bought two lol, pre-ordered it from play, hasn't arrived yet, went to pc world yest and got it.  I also have X3 copies of SOC lol, (got one free with mobo though)  just waiting for the collectors tin to come out


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 6, 2008)

Someone care to tell me what the meter next to health/armour is for?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks like a Geiger to me.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 6, 2008)

That's what I was thinking, but I'd have thought just the clicking would have sufficed... hm.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 6, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Someone care to tell me what the meter next to health/armour is for?



Yup, thats your rad meter .

No stamina bar though 

you only see it when you go to your inventory!


----------



## kylew (Sep 7, 2008)

I picked up my copy from asda a few hours ago .

I was gonna get it earlier in the day from game along with Alone in the Dark Collectors' edition, but I realised I'd lost my cash card and couldn't buy anything .

It's kind of a 'positive' because it was £30 in game, but I got it for £22 in asda . Luckily my mum's in the same bank as I am so I can transfer monies and it's done instantly to withdraw. 

Played the game for about an hour, it's pretty good, but I'm not that impressed with the graphics. The pre-release screen shots looked much better in my opinion.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 7, 2008)

kylew said:


> but I'm not that impressed with the graphics. The pre-release screen shots looked much better in my opinion.



you mental?? game looks awsome, remember where/ when it's set!! it's not meant to look pristene

It looks awsome imo!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

Are the graphics not like the tech demos?


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Are the graphics not like the tech demos?



Yeah, I only got above recomended gfx, it looks great, hopefully some1 else will chime in with screenies too,  but remember what classic games are about!! GAMEPLAY!.

COD 4 looks awsome, less than 4 hrs single plr :shadedshu terrible.

Stalker SOC/ CS, not to every1ns taste gfx wise, gameplay and story more than make up for the "poor" gfx.

I would play this over any game these days as they have gone back to basics, gameplay = #1

Rant over lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

I was only asking because the amazing DX10 graphics I saw in the tech demos were awesome. The stuff you posted doesn't look anything like it..


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I was only asking because the amazing DX10 graphics I saw in the tech demos were awesome. The stuff you posted doesn't look anything like it..



That demo was going "like the clappers" remember, the game looks good/ awsome. Just remember it's not meant to be a nice looking game! gameplay is everything with STALKER, yeah they added eye candy for those that want it :shadedshu.


----------



## kylew (Sep 7, 2008)

I didn't say the graphic were poor, just that I'm not impressed. It's a nice looking game, but I thought the visuals were going to better because of the trailers/tech demos I've watched.

Graphics isn't everything to me, some of my favourte games have what some would call 'poor' graphics, ie, PS1 FF games, breath of fire, oddworld abe's oddysee/exoddus and I love how they all look.

I understand that it's supposed to look dirty and gritty, but that's not what it means by visual quality, the tech demos looked dirty and gritty but the graphics appeared to be a lot more realistic, SCS doesn't look that much different to SoC in my opinion. Not that it's bad thing, just it would have been nice to get more of an update.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

By the better graphics I meant the rain effects and the volumetric lighting. I find that they bring me into the gameplay even more if the graphics are really good. Thats not really why I liked SHoC, I liked it cause it was really fun but CS doesn't look much better than they kinda let me down..


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> By the better graphics I meant the rain effects and the volumetric lighting. I find that they bring me into the gameplay even more if the graphics are really good. Thats not really why I liked SHoC, I liked it cause it was really fun but CS doesn't look much better than they kinda let me down..



Rain = awsome,
not sure I know what to look for with the volumetric lighting


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Rain = awsome,
> not sure I know what to look for with the volumetric lighting



Like can you see the rain fall down the side of walls and stuff? And volumetric lighting is god rays/high dynamic shadow rendering, kinda like how ragdolls slide off stuff if they are on the edge but instead like shadows and you can see god rays..


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Like can you see the rain fall down the side of walls and stuff? And volumetric lighting is god rays/high dynamic shadow rendering, kinda like how ragdolls slide off stuff if they are on the edge but instead like shadows and you can see god rays..



I reckon so, really not had much time to "stalk" lol


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 7, 2008)

Some "god" rays:


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 7, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Some "god" rays:



You carry the same rifle I do.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait to play it. 

If it doesn't come by tomorrow I'm just going out to buy it.


----------



## raptori (Sep 7, 2008)

did you order your copy?? ....... if not get it from steampowered


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't like downloading my games, I like to own a physical copy. Plus, we've got floods in the UK right now and my internet connection is massively unstable and the best speed I've managed so far is 640Kbps. Not fun. 



It _should_ arrive tomorrow.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

raptori said:


> did you order your copy?? ....... if not get it from steampowered



Its not avail till the 15th on steam.. I would've gotten it on there by now..


----------



## raptori (Sep 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its not avail till the 15th on steam.. I would've gotten it on there by now..



but is says available now


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh its just not available cause I'm in America.. If you buy that as a gift and send it to me I will pay you 50$ on Paypal..


----------



## raptori (Sep 7, 2008)

gerrynicol whats your frame per second ??? nice pic


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 7, 2008)

raptori said:


> gerrynicol whats your frame per second ??? nice pic



Not sure, it's more than playable though, 1440X900 with everything maxxed.


----------



## raptori (Sep 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh its just not available cause I'm in America.. If you buy that as a gift and send it to me I will pay you 50$ on Paypal..



i wish i could but hey I'm living in Iraq and my net speed = 64kbps so I'm just tracing the news with you guys


----------



## EviLZeD (Sep 7, 2008)

i just completed the game its good but theres some really bad bugs


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you patch it up Zed?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

Can you send me the link for Clear Sky on steam and see if that works for me. Cause Idk how to go to the Europe steam powered.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone in here wanna help me prove to someone that STALKER is better than Portal? Having an argument about which is better... Come back me up people


----------



## raptori (Sep 7, 2008)

sure .......

http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=app&AppId=9390&l=EN&cc=US


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Anyone in here wanna help me prove to some fanboy that STALKER is better than Portal? He's never even played STALKER... come back me up people



Stalker is much better than portal.  Why?  You have guns.  Enough said.


----------



## EviLZeD (Sep 7, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Did you patch it up Zed?



yep it was patched but theres going to be a second patch real soon for english version the russian version already has the second patch which fixes alot of scripting issues in the game.

i have to get script fixes from the gsc forum created by users because i got to a point where the game kept on crashing and so did loads of other people on the forum thankfully one script fixed it.


----------



## raptori (Sep 7, 2008)

there is no way to compare stalker with portal  ....... i think that they are different...... of course I see stalker is much better


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 7, 2008)

Be useful if people on my firneds list could come back me up... Oh well, Copy Pasta time.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

raptori said:


> sure .......
> 
> http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=app&AppId=9390&l=EN&cc=US



Meh thanks for trying.. Gives me some BS. Why just delay it in the US? That makes so fucking sense. I'm about to give up on this game.


----------



## raptori (Sep 7, 2008)

did you install the steam???

http://www.steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=gotsteam&id=9547&cc=US


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

Yup..


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone wanna come play MP?

90.241.54.26, mode is Artifact Hunt. Need version 1.0006


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll give it a shot in the mouth!


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Anyone wanna come play MP?
> 
> 90.241.54.26, mode is Artifact Hunt. Need version 1.0006



Whats the port it wont work..


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 11, 2008)

any of y'all still running, or have installed, SoC . . .

Ambient Audio Overhaul v0.8


looking for some feedback and playtesting from other gamers so I can get v1.0 ready, then upload it to some of the mod databases.

Compatible with vanilla 1.06, Sound Overhaul v1.07, Oblivion Lost 2.2

It makes for a great compliment to the Sound Overhaul mod, as it's intended to pick up where SO left off . . .








and I intend to continue working on the mod even after I have my hands on CS (gotta wait until the 15th ) - already have the CS database extractor as well . . . I'm going to see if I can port the mod also


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 11, 2008)

I love Clear Sky. Also, ever wondered what was on the FLash drive Nimble was carrying? ... 

The only two things I don't like is the fact that you cant tell when your in a radiation area if you dont check the guage at the bottom (no clicking, etc.), and the new armour system (doesnt give % protection, degrades WAY too fast). Other than that, I like it. Money well spent.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, I _did_ get it yesterday and I must say, my initial impression so far is that I don't really like it. However, the game is still in it's infancy so I'll save my final judgment until I've started playing the game properly, but so far, it's not how I thought it would be. 

I really don't like how radiation is detected, like Ben said. It's awkward, and the new Armour system sucks. Another thing I really hate is when you want to put stuff in a trunk, chest or whatever to stash your stuff. You can't fuggin' double click the item, you have to drag and drop - this is _so_ demotivating when you have hundreds, even thousands of bullets to get across - that, I hope is changed in the next patch.

The performance, I was pleasantly surprised with how my rig ran the game at 1680 x 1050 without AA, and everything else on high. I had to disable Enhanced Dynamic Lighting to get the game to run smoothly though, which isn't too bad I guess, but I was a little annoyed that if I want it enabled I have to drop below my native resolution -  not good!

I have managed however to pointlessly try Clear Sky (and Crysis) out on a über PC at work. One of our customers has ordered a Q6600 based set up with 4GB DDR2 800 (5-5-5-18) and a XFX 9800GX2 - he's getting it for a damn good price too! However, the nubs in Sales supplied the poor bastard with a pissing 19" monitor. Luckily it's a good monitor however, it's completely crippling the whole system. I did say you need to ring this lad ASAP and stress that the machine needs at least a 20.1" monitor to make use of the high-end GFX card. Anyroad, enough of the inabilities of my sales team.

With Clear Sky I was able to max out the game (obviously) in DX10 and it ran relatively respectively, no major lag issues that I get with SHoC and CS on my machine, so that was pleasant, however it was full of glitches. Now, I tested Crysis first as well and the same issue happened there. The issue? Menus flickered like buggery, as did shadows and water reflections (in Crysis) in CS, the main menu was almost impossible to read.

I'll fill in more details if necessary, but it's my break time and I've written I fuggin' essay here. I need a cuppa and cig.


----------



## kylew (Sep 11, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well, I _did_ get it yesterday and I must say, my initial impression so far is that I don't really like it. However, the game is still in it's infancy so I'll save my final judgment until I've started playing the game properly, but so far, it's not how I thought it would be.
> 
> I really don't like how radiation is detected, like Ben said. It's awkward, and the new Armour system sucks. Another thing I really hate is when you want to put stuff in a trunk, chest or whatever to stash your stuff. You can't fuggin' double click the item, you have to drag and drop - this is _so_ demotivating when you have hundreds, even thousands of bullets to get across - that, I hope is changed in the next patch.
> 
> ...



You ran it in DX10 mode on XP? o_o Or are you talking about a PC at work?

It runs on everything max on my system with max in-game AA (though the AA doesn't seem to being applied everywhere) and I get a really good frame rate for the most part, except it can be unstable, average most of the time it'll be at 60-75FPS but can drop badly down to 2-4 FPS, which I reckon is a bug with the game. Oh, and I get a weird problem when it rains/storms, there's these weird artifacts all over the place, like huge triangles, but it only occurs when it rains and I'm looking toward the ground. Besides that, I'm enjoying the game, but I haven't had much chance to play it since I've had to do work on my house


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 11, 2008)

kylew said:


> You ran it in DX10 mode on XP? o_o Or are you talking about a PC at work?



The GX2 based rig at work. Obviously can't run DX10 in XP.  Not until I figure out how to create a config for Clear Sky. The same way people have done for Crysis. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kylew (Sep 11, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> The GX2 based rig at work. Obviously can't run DX10 in XP.  Not until I figure out how to create a config for Clear Sky. The same way people have done for Crysis. Fingers crossed.



 

All you would be doing is enabling the features in DX9, as obviously you can't run DX10 in XP. Move yourself over to vista anyway, you won't look back!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 11, 2008)

I work with Vista everyday and I'm not sold. I'm holding out until I move to my Bloomfield rig before I get involved with Vista(64).


----------



## kylew (Sep 11, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I work with Vista everyday and I'm not sold. I'm holding out until I move to my Bloomfield rig before I get involved with Vista(64).



If/when you move to vista, you shouldn't touch anything but 64Bit, 32Bit vista is pointless in my opinion. 8GB RAM ftw!  I wouldn't recommend anyone use 32Bit over 64 unless they needed to use something where the manufacturer had been lazy and not bothered to develop 64bit drivers for it.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 11, 2008)

Another thing I don't like: No medkits. Anywhere. Cost 500 to buy a normal medkit, and theres only one on one in 20 corpses. If you're lucky. Another thing is you dont detect an anomaly until you're inside it. Which is annoying. Another thing I dislike is that selling a rifle will only get you 20RU, when the same one you juts sold costs 1000 to buy back. Needs fixing...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 11, 2008)

I pick up all the guns i come across to sell,and ammo to keep.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah well, I'm having to restart now because the psi-emissions in Yantar... following the arrow led me to a new level, which told me to go back to the previous one... obviously, i died because I had to medkits and bandages dont restore health.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have stacks of the red and blue medkits,i pick up all guns at first even pistols to sell,as you get further on just pickup machine guns.I have walked miles overencumbered out of greed lol


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 11, 2008)

lol, I just waited till *SPOLIERS*








The mercs attacked the freedom guys the second time round, took their IL86s, sold em, and upgraded my TOZ a little more.






*END SPOLIERS*

Easy way to do it.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 11, 2008)

Check all the green boxes too as they are ammo stashes, found them in agroat duty base X2 and yanter outside the profs lairX1, these respawn ammo, loadsa diff kinds, wait a day or so go back full compliment of ammo to hoard and sell


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 11, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Another thing I really hate is when you want to put stuff in a trunk, chest or whatever to stash your stuff. You can't fuggin' double click the item, you have to drag and drop - this is _so_ demotivating when you have hundreds, even thousands of bullets to get across - that, I hope is changed in the next patch.



Well, whaddya know?

-added ability to move ammo from the container to the inventory and back by double-clicking.
Also, for me: - fixed ammo and armor prices.

Hopefully that means what I think it means.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool, just as well I was gonna start a new game!!


----------



## CY:G (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi guys, i have a question about SoC, i set everything to max in the game, including lightning distance but for some reason little bushes only have shadows in my proximity, as i keep walking the bushes that didnt have shadows start getting shadows, its really annoying...

Help....


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 11, 2008)

It's the engine's limitations.


----------



## CY:G (Sep 11, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> It's the engine's limitations.



Ohh well, i will learn to ignore it then.

Thanks


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 12, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Well, whaddya know?
> 
> -added ability to move ammo from the container to the inventory and back by double-clicking.
> Also, for me: - fixed ammo and armor prices.
> ...



Is that from the first (1.0003) patch release notes?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 12, 2008)

I hear Clear Sky runs like crap with full DX10 lighting.. Think getting another HD 4850 would be worth it? Anyone know if its optimized for Crossfire like SHoC?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 12, 2008)

From the results someone posted, it looks as if the game really does benefit from multiple GPUs. However, I doubt it's officially optimized for multiple cards. Apparently it does improve things though, but quote me on that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 12, 2008)

Well all the games I have now run fine all maxed 4x+ AA so I would just be getting this for Clear Sky. I see you have it and XP does it look good with the full DX9 rendering?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 12, 2008)

It looks better than SHoC that's for sure! The textures, especially the road(s) have far more detail to them. I was hoping God Rays wouldn't be a DX10 exclusive but they are. 

I'm looking forward to testing the game out with the new patch.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 12, 2008)

I should have Clear Sky tonight  babages has them out on the shelf. My dad said he picked up a copy and he would bring it home tonight. To bad I have to pay for it


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 12, 2008)

My mind cant fathom how awesome the graphics and how much they improved the game. Runs AWESOME with full DX10 with some sliders in the middle/high range but still looks great and the lighting is simply amazing. Right now I am about to go help some dudes in camp 2 or something like that.


----------



## raptori (Sep 13, 2008)

see this review if you want to compare DX9 and DX10.... 

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,659033/Reviews/Stalker_Clear_Sky_DX10_Benchmark_Review/?page=1


----------



## exo17 (Sep 13, 2008)

I joined the faction Duty after about 2 days of playing , but i got a mission wer i have to talk to some Freedom guys. Since they are my enemies, they attack me and im forced to kill them. But this leads to me failing the mission and not being able to continue the game...i just uninstalled it .. I'll install it again wen i feel like playing it from the beginning again. I dont know if this is a bug that only i encountered, or if it is an actual consequence of the game.. so beware. 

PS, does anyone know how to leave a faction? i tried everything, including killing everyone in the duty base lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone know how to get motion blur working on Clear Sky?


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry to break up y'all's CS chatter 

but I need some assistance in compatibility checking - any of y'all with SoC 1.05 still installed on the HDD?

I'f you'd be so kind, download these two parts and install them:

ambient audio overhaul v0.9 pt1
ambient audio overhaul v0.9 pt2

I'm looking to see if an incompatibility issue exists with v1.05 saved games.  For some reason, on my system and one other users, loading a game will CTD.  I thought it was a borked config file I included, but turns out to not be the case . . . now I'm just wondering if it might not have anything to do with my mod at all . . .

but, it's strange, this only happens with v1.05 - all other patch versions are fine; 1.00, 1.01, 1.03, 1.04, 1.06 

Doesn't make sense.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 15, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> sorry to break up y'all's CS chatter
> 
> but I need some assistance in compatibility checking - any of y'all with SoC 1.05 still installed on the HDD?
> 
> ...



I'll have a bash once I've fixed my phone-line. I'm currently without any phone let alone any internet.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 15, 2008)

er how are you here then


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't be so short sighted, I'm not some lay-about student I'm an IT technician and I'm currently at work.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 15, 2008)

Theres nowt wrong with students,pubs would go out of buisness without them


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 15, 2008)

Didn't say anything was wrong with them, I used to be a Film student. ^^ Not _all_ pubs would go out of business, but I know where y'comin' from.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 15, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'll have a bash once I've fixed my phone-line. I'm currently without any phone let alone any internet.



that'd be very much appreciated, man 

I'm trying to clear up the potential incompatibility issue before I upload it to a database.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2008)

Add me,i just bought clear sky on steam so i have both of them on there now


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone know what file to edit to give me a ton of money  I wanna make a save game with all the best armor and guns cause I got the trader mod


----------



## pt (Sep 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know what file to edit to give me a ton of money  I wanna make a save game with all the best armor and guns cause I got the trader mod



i want a mod for the weight, i can't carry loot without it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know how to get motion blur working on Clear Sky?



I think you need Enhanced Lighting (and DX10) effects enabled. I only have Depth of Field enabled, once I've figured out how to enable it all I'll post it up. Clear Sky is a bugger, you have to restart the game everytime you try a new command. :shadedshu


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 22, 2008)

What would you guys say would be the best main quest mission to stop on so I can focus on killing Duty with Freedom? I beat the game once just going through the main story and now I am focusing more on the Freedom Faction War. The current one I am on is Scout the Road to Lamansk which if I recall correctly is the last mission before you cant turn back, but I could be wrong!


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 22, 2008)

Not sure bout that , but the bandit bridge at  the red forest is before the tunnel and that's it, enter that, no turning back lol.

I'm trying to go through as a merc, at the npp just now with only the sunrise suit, man it's tough, no artifact either, well I got two but they are of no use, both + on rad lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 22, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Not sure bout that , but the bandit bridge at  the red forest is before the tunnel and that's it, enter that, no turning back lol.
> 
> I'm trying to go through as a merc, at the npp just now with only the sunrise suit, man it's tough, no artifact either, well I got two but they are of no use, both + on rad lol.



I gotta say, Flame is the best artifact ever. I haven't bled once with it! Its +3 rad tho so it took awile to find a good -3 rad arty..


----------



## DOM (Sep 23, 2008)

has anyone joined a group in CS ? can you be in more then one


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 23, 2008)

DOM said:


> has anyone joined a group in CS ? can you be in more then one



I'm in Freedom and no you cant be in more than one.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm trying to join the bandits. They said they'll run background checks on me because the mission they gave me went too smoothly, and they're suspicious. Probably meaning I have to do the missions involving me talking to enemies of the bandits first before they let me join.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 23, 2008)

Careful they don't screw you over dude, I expect they will.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 23, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Careful they don't screw you over dude, I expect they will.



Sure, you can join! Next thing you know all your gear is gone and you end up in a ditch in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 23, 2008)

I think i'm gonna have to restart, NPP is too hard lol, need to get a better suit, and with those damn heat seeking nades it's just 

I took the VSS 'Vintorez' and the  AS "Val" with PS0 scope I picked up at the bridge ~600 rounds of AP, 6nades, medkits and bandages.  I reckon I would stand a better chance with a better suit of armour though, gonna give it another couple of days with this damn "sunrise" suit then thats it lol. restart


----------



## DOM (Sep 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm in Freedom and no you cant be in more than one.





so do you have any mod on your game saw your vid on xfire 3k rounds is alot 

im tired of getting tired so quick lol

so since you joined do other hate you right off the bat ? or you could still go to there camp ?

they added so much vs the first one i like it alot just need to beef up to carry more that would of been cool if you could


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 23, 2008)

DOM said:


> so do you have any mod on your game saw your vid on xfire 3k rounds is alot
> 
> im tired of getting tired so quick lol
> 
> ...



I only have one that makes the enemies throw less nades and lets me carry 60kg. And yea enemy factions hate you right away.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 24, 2008)

Heh, it's funny... talking to the bandits (who are neutral from the start), they actually seem like a nicer bunch of guys than the other factions, except maybe the loners.


----------



## DOM (Sep 24, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Heh, it's funny... talking to the bandits (who are neutral from the start), they actually seem like a nicer bunch of guys than the other factions, except maybe the loners.



so have you joined

im thinking to stay neutral for a while, has anyone finished the game yet ? was it short or okay ?


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 25, 2008)

*100 FPS in DX10!!!*

Found this on one of the GSC Clear sky forums.  Do you reckon this guy is taking the Pan 



> Hey dudes!
> 
> I have some great news!
> I have slowly been overclocking my card by 0.5MHz as a test when im playing Clear Sky. I have now overclocked the core by 300MHz, the Shader by 412MHz and the Memory by 350MHz
> ...


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2008)

hey guys, for quad core users, a .exe utility that will set CS to use all 4 cores: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Affinity_Fix_Quad_Core;94271


I gave it a shot, and it works - before only Core1 was being used 100%, cores2-4 were running less than 2%; now all 4 cores are running 60%-80% equally.  I'm seeing a significant increase in performance as well.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone know of any good sleeping bag mods, I found one but it comes with a bunch of other BS and it crashes anyway..


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

Can anyone upload their user.ltx, I messed up mine pretty bad


----------



## DOM (Sep 27, 2008)

where is it at ??

I think i need to reinstall it also 

cuz is that the saved games at ??


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

DOM said:


> where is it at ??
> 
> I think i need to reinstall it also
> 
> cuz is that the saved games at ??



Public Docs/STALKER-STCS/user.ltx or Savegame/(your saves)

I dont need the .ltx anymore, I got one from my buddy.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

Freedom FTW! We wiped those duty bastards out!









Some more Freedom guys coming to the duty base. Just incase they try and come back


----------



## DOM (Sep 27, 2008)

well idk what happen but need to do a reinstall and put the mods in it didnt want to load then got some porn crap and ms micro bs lol 

cuz the saves well work right when i reinstall and patch ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

1.0 to 1.5.04 your saves will not work. Not sure about 1.5.05, VERY happy with 04 so I'm sticking with it!


----------



## DOM (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah they where with 1.5.04

i didnt even know there was a .05 lol

so how did you spend way more then you earned


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

DOM said:


> yeah they where with 1.5.04
> 
> i didnt even know there was a .05 lol
> 
> so how did you spend way more then you earned



I used a trainer to get some money(9999999RU ) that and the 500kg inventory are the only cheats I've used 

ALSO: I have updated the OP with some tight mods, go check them out everyone! I use or have used all of them and they work good on my system. SHARPER and the better lighing DOF, fps are the two best. SHARPER makes the textures look really sharp and the better lighting helps my FPS alot and adds DOF + better sun rays! Good deal!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 27, 2008)

1.5.05 isn't out yet... is it? I haven't found it for download anywhere.


----------



## DOM (Sep 27, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> 1.5.05 isn't out yet... is it? I haven't found it for download anywhere.



nope its not out


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh I thought it was.. Oh well, I'm happy with 1.5.04


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone have a save game for just after you get the docs for Sakharov? My game is being stupid and Lefty's group wont move, and I already went into the Psi-Zone... reloading just makes them leave me there, run away and when I approach, ignore me (unless I shoot them, then they just turn around and look at me)... preferably as a Merc, weapons dont matter... though if you're friendly with the bandits, that'd help.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone know if you can get a group going? Like have some dudes from your friendly faction follow you around. I know it was in that leaked demo thing..


----------



## DOM (Sep 27, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> hey guys, for quad core users, a .exe utility that will set CS to use all 4 cores: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Affinity_Fix_Quad_Core;94271
> 
> 
> I gave it a shot, and it works - before only Core1 was being used 100%, cores2-4 were running less than 2%; now all 4 cores are running 60%-80% equally.  I'm seeing a significant increase in performance as well.


i dont get how to do it 

just drop it in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky folder ??


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 27, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> Found this on one of the GSC Clear sky forums.  Do you reckon this guy is taking the Pan



Diagnosis: Bullshit.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 28, 2008)

LMAO my thinking too, why do they do it though lol, they just looking for an E-argument or what, just don't get it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 28, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> LMAO my thinking too, why do they do it though lol, they just looking for an E-argument or what, just don't get it



I dunno man, he _could_ be telling the truth, from what's been said though, I highly doubt it. The only reason I'm playing devil's advocate is due to that nub toucher in another thread calling me a liar when I blatantly wasn't lying and then acting like a complete child when I proved him wrong. It's best to take things with a pinch of salt I think is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey guys I highly recommend trying this mod out:
http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Better_Lighting_Depth_of_Field_and_FPS;93997
It adds Depth of Field(like when you reload) to the whole game and it looks really nice. It also improves some of the lighting and improves your FPS. I got about 10-15 more fps on average in DX10! I had to turn on Vsync cause it was tearing 

Be sure to save your user.ltx tho, just incase you dont like it


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 28, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I dunno man, he _could_ be telling the truth, from what's been said though, I highly doubt it. The only reason I'm playing devil's advocate is due to that nub toucher in another thread calling me a liar when I blatantly wasn't lying and then acting like a complete child when I proved him wrong. It's best to take things with a pinch of salt I think is what I'm trying to say.



I have to call BS on that earlier post as well -

my reasoning:

I'm running eFDL DX9c on WIN XP SP3, @ 1440x900 (same resolution as the other poster).

I'm using a Q6600 clocked at 3.6GHz, 2GB DDR3 clocked at 1800 MHz

I'm running the CPU core affinity fix for CS that allows CS to use all 4 cores properly.

Also running 2 HD4870s in crossfire, both OCed at 826/995 (10% OC) - you know how one GTX 260 fares against just one 4870


System for system - my rig should be tea-bagging his, also running a less intensive DX version on a more streamlined OS

FPS for me average anywhere from 50-130 FPS, depending on time of day, location, etc; but I have yet to see FPS stay 100+ all the time.  Rough average is about 85-90 FPS.

No way that other system can run a constant 100+


----------



## DOM (Sep 28, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> hey guys, for quad core users, a .exe utility that will set CS to use all 4 cores: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Affinity_Fix_Quad_Core;94271
> 
> 
> I gave it a shot, and it works - before only Core1 was being used 100%, cores2-4 were running less than 2%; now all 4 cores are running 60%-80% equally.  I'm seeing a significant increase in performance as well.





DOM said:


> i dont get how to do it
> 
> just drop it in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky folder ??


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 28, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I have to call BS on that earlier post as well -
> 
> my reasoning:
> 
> ...



I must admit, it really is hard to believe and I'm saying he is telling the truth, I was just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## DOM (Sep 28, 2008)

> I have now overclocked the core by 300MHz, the Shader by 412MHz and the Memory by 350MHz



idk about the core oc  whats a EVGA GeForce GTX 260 889MB stock clock at ?

lol they dont make 889MB cards


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 28, 2008)

DOM said:


>



sorry - didn't catch your earlier post . . .


download the file, place it into your main CS directory (i.e.  C:\Program Files\Deep Silver\Clear Sky\).

run the .exe you downloaded, instead of the shortcut made during CS installation.  I made another shortuct to the affinity.exe on the desktop, and run that.  It'll open the game, and then set the core affinity for the game engine.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 28, 2008)

So no-one has a savegame for me? Dammit...


----------



## r9 (Sep 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Hey guys I highly recommend trying this mod out:
> http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Better_Lighting_Depth_of_Field_and_FPS;93997
> It adds Depth of Field(like when you reload) to the whole game and it looks really nice. It also improves some of the lighting and improves your FPS. I got about 10-15 more fps on average in DX10! I had to turn on Vsync cause it was tearing
> 
> Be sure to save your user.ltx tho, just incase you dont like it



Yes I give it a try and all you said is true.


----------



## DOM (Sep 28, 2008)

any one else games exits when changing to another part of the game ?  idk if its cuz of the mods cuz when i take off the gamedata folder it works

and it always when i try to go in the hole by the duty base for the first time


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 30, 2008)

Would any of you Vista/DX10 users be so kind as to upload a copy of your User.itx file for me so that I can see if I'm missing anything within my XP DX10 config. Even if it's not possible to enable the DX10 features in XP, I'm still going to try, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

@ *imperialreign*: I'm sorry I haven't been able to have a go at your audio mod(s) I've been extremely busy at work of late and my time has been taken up with that, learning to drive and entertaining the love of my life so, I've only really had time to dick about with Clear Sky, haven't really played it. Sorry man, I will however get around to fiddling with SHoC at the weekend if I'm not attending my friend's 60th.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 30, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Would any of you Vista/DX10 users be so kind as to upload a copy of your User.itx file for me so that I can see if I'm missing anything within my XP DX10 config. Even if it's not possible to enable the DX10 features in XP, I'm still going to try, so any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> @ *imperialreign*: I'm sorry I haven't been able to have a go at your audio mod(s) I've been extremely busy at work of late and my time has been taken up with that, learning to drive and entertaining the love of my life so, I've only really had time to dick about with Clear Sky, haven't really played it. Sorry man, I will however get around to fiddling with SHoC at the weekend if I'm not attending my friend's 60th.





s'all good, man - life comes first, no rush!  Just to let you know, I've uploaded a newer version to filefront a while back: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Ambient_Audiverhaul;94126


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 30, 2008)

BTW - all - patch 1.5.05 is out, no need to restart - save games will carry over!


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it a performance patch or only a bug fixing?


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is it a performance patch or only a bug fixing?



just bug fixes and adjustments so far:




> Change Log for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky Patch 1.5.05
> 
> Saved games
> 1.5.04 saved games will be compatible with patch 1.5.05.
> ...




I can forego any performance patches in lieu of CTD fixes


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 1, 2008)

So, is anyone (with Vista/DX10) kind enough to upload a copy of their user.itx file for me please?


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> So, is anyone (with Vista/DX10) kind enough to upload a copy of their user.itx file for me please?



how do I upload it here 

cuz im thinking its the just the settings that you cant turn on that are DX10


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 1, 2008)

You can upload like you would a picture, plus I want to see any of the r3 commands (which are the DX10 features) different or if more are present. If it worked for Crysis, it may work for Clear Sky.


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> You can upload like you would a picture, plus I want to see any of the r3 commands (which are the DX10 features) different or if more are present. If it worked for Crysis, it may work for Clear Sky.



here you go


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice one!

You are the very first person to receive my very first thanks!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 2, 2008)

lol @ innocent. DOM truly is blessed with that one. hehe


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 2, 2008)

^^

I haven't had chance to look at it yet, been too busy setting up Shuttles, Acer Laptops and helping the nubs at work. 

*UPDATE:* Hmmm.... just had a quick look at it now. Doesn't seem any different from mine to be honest, I'll obviously be able to compare it properly with my customised one once I'm home. 

DOM, what settings are you running at? Are you using DX10 mode?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 2, 2008)

DX10 has dynamic smoke and rain mapping. Try using it during a storm  Otherwise there really isn't much of a difference.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 2, 2008)

It's been night time for what seems like bloody ages, when the sun was setting I didn't notice any God Ray's so I might not be there yet. I need to see what the values for the DX10 features are in more than one user.ltx file. Which is why I've asked for a maxed out one. 



I hope it works, it'd be nice if it works.


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> .
> 
> DOM, what settings are you running at? Are you using DX10 mode?


max setting  cuz the extras im thinking are the ones you cant turn on in dx 9 which they both look good but if you really max them in dx 10 out in the advance settings kills my fps but havent tryed any mods for that just 500kb


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 2, 2008)

DOM said:


> max setting  cuz the extras im thinking are the ones you cant turn on in dx 9 which they both look good but if you really max them in dx 10 out in the advance settings kills my fps but havent tryed any mods for that just 500kb



Hmm... ok, weird. It says in your user.ltx file that your settings are High (Enhanced Dynamic Lighting comes up as Extreme). It also states that a lot of your DX10 settings are turned off. 



Which isn't good. Another thing is the values for DX10 features on mine are the same as yours, apart from the ones I've changed. 



Not to worry, I'm still going through yours comparing mine, I just hope that the user.ltx file is just a generic file. Hopefully I'll be able to get there. I'll keep everyone posted with my progress.

Now to test the 8.10 Beta drivers in C.S.


----------



## DOM (Oct 2, 2008)

lol i'll get it with the dx10 turned on i was on xp and for got it was on dx9 when i booted to the other hd


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 2, 2008)

There ya go. I got DX10, and the depth of field mod on this one.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 2, 2008)

DOM said:


> lol i'll get it with the dx10 turned on i was on xp and for got it was on dx9 when i booted to the other hd



Thanks man, that'd be awesome. Ben was kind enough to send me his and I found out that the command, _renderer renderer_ sets the game up in the specific engine, for example r1 would be DX8, r2 is DX9 (I think r2.5 is DX9.0c) and r3 is DX10. However, setting mine to r3 results in it defaulting to DX8 (Static Lighting). 

Back to the drawing board.



ShadowFold said:


> There ya go. I got DX10, and the depth of field mod on this one.



Thanks man!


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 3, 2008)

For CS, I highly recommend this mod: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Terrain_Pack;94510x#1648833


if your system can handle the extra work, it's well worth it!!  The actual difference in game is night and day, absolutely outstanding work.


BTW, all, I've done a rough conversion of my ambient audio overhaul mod for Clear Sky, it should be available on filefront sometime tomorrow, look for it in the list of new files - feedback is very much welcomed!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah that mod looks pretty cool, the only thing stopping me getting it is this...







Think that looks stupid.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 3, 2008)

Yea.. Most of them look really good like the grass stuff but the concrete and city looking textures look kinda like balloons invaded the floor.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea.. Most of them look really good like the grass stuff but the concrete and city looking textures look kinda like balloons invaded the floor.



somewhat - but it's not as pronounced when you're waling around, screenshots don't always capture things well . . .

still, for a work in progress, it's damn nice work!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't like that when you join a faction, when you walk into the enemies base, you still put your weapon away... DO NOT WANT.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 4, 2008)

OK that mod is awesome. The pictures really kill it.. I uninstalled SHARPER for that


----------



## DOM (Oct 4, 2008)

in DX10 theres some glitching when walking around anyone else getting this ?

only in DX10 not DX9


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 4, 2008)

Glitching? I haven't noticed anything yet.. I'm still on 1.5.04 tho, waiting on a 1.5.05 no cd patch.


----------



## DOM (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah like artifacts in the game but only happens in dx10 

no cd patch ?? Patch V1.5.05 been out since the 30th retail ver is for cd and download is for stream


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 4, 2008)

I know, I have a 1.5.04 no cd crack because I don't like playing with CD's in my drive. And so my friend can play as well as me


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 4, 2008)

Bit of an update on the DX10 in XP venture...

It's not happened. Well, not yet anyroad. Even though I've set the the correct renderer up in my user.ltx it still only uses DX9.0c. I've even gone so far as to get my friends with Vista to send me over some DX10 files in hope that game might call upon them. 

Still, not giving up just yet.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 4, 2008)

Did the rain mapping work atleast?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Did the rain mapping work atleast?



By that d'you mean the Wet Surfaces? If so, then no.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 7, 2008)

anyone tried this?
http://stalker.filefront.com/file/SHARPER_FULL_version_832_textures;94212x#1642234


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't say I have, have you? Would it possible for you to bung up some Before and After shots if you have?


----------



## olithereal (Oct 7, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I can't say I have, have you? Would it possible for you to bung up some Before and After shots if you have?



Sure thing. DL'ing, will post some before/after later tonight.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome, I'll have to check that out tomorrow as it's almost midnight for me and I'm up in just over 5 and half hours. :/


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 7, 2008)

I had it but I didn't see a difference.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I tried it and as shadowfold said, there isn't much difference, let's just say that everything's a bit more...grainy...looks good tho. Only played 5 mins tonight and didn't get SS's. Will get some tomorrow if you still want some.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 8, 2008)

No point if it doesn't look very different.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 9, 2008)

I haven't been up to date with the mods lately, any really good ones come out lately?


----------



## olithereal (Oct 10, 2008)

Meh, don't know, I only use the Distance blur mod that you posted here and the one for the god rays 24/7 that somone posted on the STALKER: Clear Sky thread on the game section, and I'm pretty satisfied with them.


----------



## DOM (Oct 11, 2008)

whos liked the ending  it was so easy


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 11, 2008)

I thought it was ok.. The last fight was pretty epic tho. Wasted a couple thousand rounds


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 11, 2008)

CS Ambient Audio Overhaul v0.3b


give it a try, y'all - I'm digging for some feedback.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 11, 2008)

Will try it out now. Gotta update to 1.5.05 tho. Still on .04


----------



## DOM (Oct 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I thought it was ok.. The last fight was pretty epic tho. Wasted a couple thousand rounds



i killed him from the first spot you start at


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 11, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> CS Ambient Audio Overhaul v0.3b
> 
> 
> give it a try, y'all - I'm digging for some feedback.



It crashes on .05 and .04 for me  I even tried starting a new game and removing all my mods, just doesn't seem to want to work for me..


----------



## olithereal (Oct 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It crashes on .05 and .04 for me  I even tried starting a new game and removing all my mods, just doesn't seem to want to work for me..



I'll try it out and let you know if it does the same thing.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 11, 2008)

No Mods:






With Mods:


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It crashes on .05 and .04 for me  I even tried starting a new game and removing all my mods, just doesn't seem to want to work for me..



odd . . .

in that case, go to your log directory, and post up the error statement at the end of the log right after a CTD.


----------



## olithereal (Oct 12, 2008)

Seems to work for me imperial.

good stuff.

EDIT: @ Shadowfold, what mod is it that you are using for the god rays? even with the mod from deathvirus_me on the stalker: Clear sky thread I don't seem to have them like the whole day.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 12, 2008)

olithereal said:


> Seems to work for me imperial.
> 
> good stuff.
> 
> EDIT: @ Shadowfold, what mod is it that you are using for the god rays? even with the mod from deathvirus_me on the stalker: Clear sky thread I don't seem to have them like the whole day.



I used his. I am using DX10 rendering, maybe its that? I'm pretty sure thats my only graphical mod.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 12, 2008)

olithereal said:


> *Seems to work for me imperial.
> 
> good stuff.*
> 
> EDIT: @ Shadowfold, what mod is it that you are using for the god rays? even with the mod from deathvirus_me on the stalker: Clear sky thread I don't seem to have them like the whole day.




thanks - if you notice anything odd, unusual, something that doesn't fit, etc let me know (especially for Yantar)


asides - the mod is compatible with 5.04 and 5.05, at least I haven't had any issues since I patched


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 12, 2008)

OK its working now.. Not sure why it wasn't earlier. I pretty much just reinstalled the mod and it started working.. Anyways I will play for a few more hours and tell you how it is. I'm in the red forest too, and its night time..  Might go hunt for some artifacts


----------



## olithereal (Oct 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> OK its working now.. Not sure why it wasn't earlier. I pretty much just reinstalled the mod and it started working.. Anyways I will play for a few more hours and tell you how it is. I'm in the red forest too, and its night time..  Might go hunt for some artifacts



Lol, I'd be scared as hell tbh ;[ Night time in CS is so much better and realistic than in SoC


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 12, 2008)

Loving the mod imperial! I can definitely tell the difference. I really like the new rain sounds and sounds really good with my X-Fi


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone know how to get the grass detail density really high or completely off? I hate walking and seeing grass come out of nowhere..


----------



## olithereal (Oct 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone know how to get the grass detail density really high or completely off? I hate walking and seeing grass come out of nowhere..



I'd like to know as well...


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 12, 2008)

olithereal said:


> Lol, I'd be scared as hell tbh ;[ Night time in CS is so much better and realistic than in SoC



I'm trying to expand on that just a bit with my mod as well . . . at least to make some of the audio more . . . unnerving.  I got started with Yantar, and I think I still might change it some more.

I've always been under the impression that there should be a slight more "horror" to stalker.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm making a mod for SoC, anyone want to help? If so, head to phoenix-squad.co.uk, join the forums, and post in the Tech and Computing, Ubergeekery section in the relevant topic...


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 12, 2008)

Why Shoc?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 12, 2008)

Because SoC has loads that needs to be done... so far I have coop working.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 12, 2008)

coop? Can I test it


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 12, 2008)

You may. Soon.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 13, 2008)

Co-op stalker would be so bad ass.. I really hope you guys can get it working good!!


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 13, 2008)

so, any way to "transfer" save from 1.0 to 1.5 or whatever teh latest patch is for SOC


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 13, 2008)

Nope..


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 13, 2008)

WHAT? i'm almost done with the game on 1.0. owell no patching for me i guess. i have an odd bug aswell, no cross hairs without being zoomed in :/


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 13, 2008)

Just finish it and patch up. I didn't patch up SHoC until 1.06 because I wanted my saves!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 13, 2008)

Alpha of my mod now available here:

http://www.phoenix-squad.co.uk/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=56


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 13, 2008)

Does that have Co op?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep. Talk to an NPC, ignore the bad grammar.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 13, 2008)

EDIT: NVM I already have it installed with 1.05  Gonna get on now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh is it just NPC coop.. I was hoping for internet


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 13, 2008)

Too hard, don't have SDK, GSC tried and failed.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 13, 2008)

any more feedback?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 15, 2008)

Clear Sky needs a npc follow mod so bad..


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 15, 2008)

http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Helios_Spawn_Menu_Mod;94840
AWESOME MOD!!!!
You can spawn stuff anywhere and as much as you want!



















Cheating? No.. AWESOME


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL!

That's cheating!

XD


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I used a trainer to get some money(9999999RU ) that and the 500kg inventory are the only cheats I've used
> 
> ....




 Gods, what else would you need????  

Running a Trader mod (to keep them from dying.. I'll see if it imbalances too much, I just hated losing the Loner trader in Garbage to mutant spawn...they nps's are soooo stupid ), running a couple of patch mods (mechanic, and another), running a time tweak mod (but not using it this time thru), better textures, better lighting, better scopes, real weapon names.... Think that's about it...


Third time thru... First time, things went haywire, and I got stuck in a permanent emission..second time, the _mobs _were stuck in a permanent emission (all huddled together everywhere I went, in a line. Had to save and reload to get the vendors to respawn for me :shadedshu) and when I got to the lab, the stupid scientist door was locked, and the only way I could get it open was to kill all the zombies AND all the green (then yellow, then red hahah) guys around *sigh*

third time I actually had to edit someone else's mod...some conflict or other and it couldn't find an actor...had to 'tweak' the xml file heheh but everything seems to be rolling smoothly. Headed out to Cordon, Garbage, and the Valley tonight 

Oh yeah, one more mod, a third person camera view mod  very nice when I just want to see a little more of my surroundings, or get a look at myself. Sux for shooting tho heheh.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone have a save at the bar I can borrow? I need to test out a new feature... If you have a high rating (e.g. veteran) that'd help... (inew feature is to do with the arena)


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a Oblivion Lost save where I am at bar but I am only like 20 mins into it. I am just now playing OL too, its pretty fun!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 18, 2008)

I will join, i have both Shadow of Chernobyl and Clear Sky(got it a couple days ago!)


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 18, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I will join, i have both Shadow of Chernobyl and Clear Sky(got it a couple days ago!)



How you liking Clear Sky?


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 18, 2008)

i'm getting Clear Sky today! 

what do i have to look forward to?

also, can someone take a look at my system specs and recommend some graphics settings right out of the gate? i would like to run the game minimum 30-40fps with smooth framerates

thanks


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 18, 2008)

Anyone have a save at Veteran level or higher in SHOC? 1.0005 if you can. (To test my mod)


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 18, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> i'm getting Clear Sky today!
> 
> what do i have to look forward to?
> 
> ...



Try Full Dynamic(the one under DX10) with all the sliders full, all the sun ray, ssao and sun quality to low(with them on high it makes no diff quality wise and helps FPS alot!) no aniositropic filters and no AA(unless you want it) the grass density bar to none(makes the sprites bigger, whoopdy doo.. still looks ugly), and get this mod

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1003105&postcount=170

adds sunrays to game for all day instead of just 6:00AM to 8:00AM!

And this mod is optional, it kinda balances it and lets you sprint longer and you start with a better gun and artifact detector.
http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Easy_Start_Detector;93884


----------



## newconroer (Oct 18, 2008)

I've just added a page about fixing some anomalies and also increasing shadow resolution in the game, if anyone is having issues:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74160




ShadowFold said:


> Try Full Dynamic(the one under DX10) with all the sliders full, all the sun ray, ssao and sun quality to low(with them on high it makes no diff quality wise and helps FPS alot!) no aniositropic filters and no AA(unless you want it) the grass density bar to none(makes the sprites bigger, whoopdy doo.. still looks ugly), and get this mod



I have to disagree here slightly. While for Vista users, you might as well use DX10, some sliders should not be at full, as they make little or very little difference to IQ and yet cost a noticeable amount of performance.
Check the two pictures below, to set your visuals appropriatley.

Here, distance detail is set to two clicks over, as there's not often a moment in the game where you can see beyond that (if there is, it's less than 5% of your play time and if it really bothers you, move it up one notch), and you're just throwing away frames for nothing. The same is true of lighting distance although the degredation of performance is not near as bad. The next big one, is as Shadow mentioned, sun related, but it's the Sun Rays you, which should be no higher than "medium." 
Grass density, user preference, though performance doesn't seem to go either way too much.

You can ignore the AntiAliasing in DX10. So set it to 0.
Also, you don't have to use Vsync.


There's not really any configuration files(like with Crysis), that will make or break performance. Most of them are more about image preference as well as possibly sorting out some kinks or glitches. 




ShadowFold said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1003105&postcount=170
> 
> adds sunrays to game for all day instead of just 6:00AM to 8:00AM!



It seems rather silly to suggest he get a mod that causes sun rays to be more persistent, when A) He's looking to increase performance, something which you suggest in B) To turn the quality down 

??

Lastly, don't forget the dual/quad core affinity trick.

When the game is running, (best to use a FPS counter the first time you do it, to make sure..)Alt-tab or CTRL ALT DEL> Bring up TaskManger. Scroll down to the XrEngine.exe and right click to bring up it's menu. Select "affinity." Uncheck all boxes except "Core 0." Do not close the Task Manager. Alt-tab back into the game, check your fps, it should rise ever so slightly(maybe for some it wont). Alt-tab or CTRL ALT DELT again, and return to the affinity menu for the XrEngine. Now tick all your remaining cores. Close Task Manager, and Alt-tab into the game. Your fps should rise by a few, sometimes several or higher depending on the in game situation area.

This DOES work, but it doesn't ALWAYS work the first time. Sometimes I have to do it twice in a row;
It's definatley worth it though


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> How you liking Clear Sky?



I love it, only problem is that its pretty hard to run, all of the sliders are pretty much in the middle or lower.

Warhead runs better then Clear Sky on my system.

I am still starting out tho, so i have a long ways to go.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 19, 2008)

For some reason I cant see my gun.. Like I can hear my dude pull it out and the ammo count is in the HUD but I cant see it or zoom in with it.. I tried taking my gamedata folder out, it did nothing.. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t...game_type=xr&thm_page=1&thm_id=16473&sec_id=1




			
				BenClarke said:
			
		

> So, I noticed that there is no STALKER podcast anywhere... why not start one? (Naturally, an unofficial one...)
> 
> The general aim is to bring news, mod reviews, etc. to the community.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd love to help! I got a good mic and love to dl mods


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 19, 2008)

guys i can't take three steps without dying of radiation poisoning at the very beginning of the first map wtf? 

i get to the tower and drop dead. maybe i need to go back to the "villiage" where i started and get more supplies? 

also thanks for the settings suggestions. i'm running the game well on DX10 with most of the sliders  past half or maxed. running "sunlight" on high and the other two on low. 

its those "Sun Rays" that really take the piss out of performance, however. i have them "on", but could live without them tbh

whats with everyone going crazy with that stuff now?

plz help me with the start of the game


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 19, 2008)

Try starting a new game.. That is weird. I have never seen that before!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 19, 2008)

I still haven't played clear sky online yet,is it any good anyways?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 19, 2008)

I haven't either. I don't think there are any US servers yet anyway..


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Try starting a new game.. That is weird. I have never seen that before!


yeah its strange. maybe i'm moving the wrong direction? anyway i figure i should talk to more Stalkers in camp and maybe more stuff will be collected? also i have no idea wtf the detector is for

i'm not sure i ever "figured out" the first game. i won't figure this one out, either. and all its things

its what makes it fun, though


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 19, 2008)

No one in the clear sky camp will just give you stuff  The trader gives you some weapons at the start but thats it. Are you sure you aren't walking into the anomalies? The detector is for locating artifacts which give you bonuses unless you sell them.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> For some reason I cant see my gun.. Like I can hear my dude pull it out and the ammo count is in the HUD but I cant see it or zoom in with it.. I tried taking my gamedata folder out, it did nothing.. Anyone know how to fix this?



Anyone figure this out  I'm dieing to play!!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I'd love to help! I got a good mic and love to dl mods



Sweet  I think it was you who added me to Skype, so that's half the work done already... Want to record one later, or next week? (Time to get nother host in that case)


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 19, 2008)

Yea I will get on skype in a bit.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 19, 2008)

OK, make sure you have Audacity installed, and have played Zone Reclamation Project or another mod that you're familiar with to talk about.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> No one in the clear sky camp will just give you stuff  The trader gives you some weapons at the start but thats it. *Are you sure you aren't walking into the anomalies?* The detector is for locating artifacts which give you bonuses unless you sell them.


yeah i'm walking into them cuz they're everywhere i step!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I haven't either. I don't think there are any US servers yet anyway..



I'll set one up in a bit, if you want?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 20, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> yeah i'm walking into them cuz they're everywhere i step!



you need to throw bolts to make sure you don't step in one. Your Geiger goes off before you get too close as well.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2008)

You can still see them a bit without throwing a bolt, the first time i played i just walked right in and they killed me, so i had to take my time and actually pick out where they were.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 20, 2008)

I just played in some french server for an hour.. It was HELLA fun but I was getting like 180+ ping :shadedshu ... If there was a US server with >100 ping I would have no life lol


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I just played in some french server for an hour.. It was HELLA fun but I was getting like 180+ ping :shadedshu ... If there was a US server with >100 ping I would have no life lol



agreed . . . but can't say for sure, never tried SoC MP either.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 20, 2008)

There is a server that has 60 ping.. Anyone want to join me, I am already in. My name on it is Louie, idk how to change it.

This is on Clear Sky FYI and you cant have any mods so remove your game data folder before you join!


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> There is a server that has 60 ping.. Anyone want to join me, I am already in. My name on it is Louie, idk how to change it.
> 
> This is on Clear Sky FYI and you cant have any mods so remove your game data folder before you join!



blargh!  no mods?  

awww . . . what the hell, ain't doin much anyhow - I'll join up shortly.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 20, 2008)

nvm disconnected me due to high ping.. Damn we need US servers!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 20, 2008)

Started a dedicated, STALKER TPU Club USA

Well I cant find it.. I have it up but I cant find it.. I give up


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 20, 2008)

s'all good . . .

if there was more support, I'd say pressure Deep Silver to get a US server up


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone feel like making me a music mod? I want this to be the main menu theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta3kh93jUq8&fmt=18

and this to be the music for the bandit camp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKvoLQBTbI0&fmt=18

I can send anyone the songs..

Or atleast point me in the right direction since I have no idea what I am doing lol


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone feel like making me a music mod? I want this to be the main menu theme
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta3kh93jUq8&fmt=18
> 
> and this to be the music for the bandit camp
> ...



if you want, I could whip something up for you this weekend.  If you can, upload the files to Skydrive, or some other hosting service (look into Skydrive, it's free with upto 5GB).

The better the quality you can provide me, the better I can work with them.

How far from the bandit base do you want to be able to hear their radio?  Something realistic, or the same distance as vanilla (or further)?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 22, 2008)

Like vanilla. Gonna go check out that site now!


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 22, 2008)

https://cid-e57cc7186cb38a1a.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Videos?uc=2

Does that link work?


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> https://cid-e57cc7186cb38a1a.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Videos?uc=2
> 
> Does that link work?



link works, but no files have been uploaded yet - says the file is missing.  BTW, you can only upload 50MB at a time.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 22, 2008)

Its only 19mb combined for both. I can dl them, maybe it takes a few minutes cause I just uploaded them.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 22, 2008)

once you've selected the file and hit upload - don't leave that page until it refreshes back to the sky drive, it's in the process of uploading . . . manually hitting refresh, or navigating away will bork the u/l


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 22, 2008)

I just tossed a beach ball around for 10 mins this better work lol


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I just tossed a beach ball around for 10 mins this better work lol



it will - be patient


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 22, 2008)

currently battling it out at the farmhouse

i must say Clear Sky looks fairly gorgeous so far


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2008)

I just got in the beta test for a STALKER RP script. Closest to a STALKER MMO we'll get. Looking forward to this, it's in GMod


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 22, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> I just got in the beta test for a STALKER RP script. Closest to a STALKER MMO we'll get. Looking forward to this, it's in GMod



I have Gmod! YES!!!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2008)

I also got picked to lead Duty, for some odd reason. Server goes public on Friday


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 22, 2008)

Can you join what ever faction you want?


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 22, 2008)

do wait, what?  

WTF are y'all rambling about?


BTW, Shadow - did you get those files up?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 22, 2008)

I did yesterday I thought


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I did yesterday I thought



the link you had posted there earlier doesn't show anything available . . .


you has PM


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 23, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> WTF are y'all rambling about?



STALKER RP I found, goes public tomorrow... I lead Duty, so only join Freedom if you want to get pwned. Forums are here: http://stalkerroleplay.proboards.com/index.cgi

Apply to join Duty if you know what's good for you, I'm co-leader.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 23, 2008)

So is the map like all of the zone? Like dark valley, garbage, cordon etc?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 23, 2008)

We're using a STALKERRedux map I think... I'll be installing an arena clone on my map, the admin (I have him on Steam) said he'll see how it goes for an entire Zone map


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 23, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> We're using a STALKERRedux map I think... I'll be installing an arena clone on my map, the admin (I have him on Steam) said he'll see how it goes for an entire Zone map



Does it have the stalker weapons too? What about mutants


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 23, 2008)

Has the wea[ons, they're working on mutant AI now  Zombies are already in


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 24, 2008)

@Shadow - you ever get both of those files up?




anyone else - anyone good with photoshop who'd be willing to help out with a project I'm working on?  My skills aren't good enough for what I'd like to do . . .


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 27, 2008)

*peeks in*

I just traded for Shadows of Chernobyl with someone at Anandtech and it came in the mail today.  Was only able to get it installed before I had to come to work.  BOO!

Needless to say I'll be reading around here to get some ideas;  This is the first full blown FPS I've owned.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 27, 2008)

Its not a full blown fps.. It has RPG stuff like inventory management, radiation management, health(and bleeding) and alot of stuff like that. It is kinda hard till you find a good AK or a good smg tho. Don't give up early, it gets alot better later on


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 27, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its not a full blown fps.. It has RPG stuff like inventory management, radiation management, health(and bleeding) and alot of stuff like that. It is kinda hard till you find a good AK or a good smg tho. Don't give up early, *it gets alot better later on*



that's the half of it! 

Anyone remember their first time running into a bloodsucker?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 27, 2008)

In those tunnels.. I almost ran away cause I thought it was invincible.. Scared the piss out of me tho


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> Anyone remember their first time running into a bloodsucker?




I don't have very good nerves for creepy stuff so naturally I was following a guide to the letter so I knew the Bloodsucker was coming.  I didn't, however, expect it to be so damn hard to kill, fast, and nearly invisible to see.  I like how they made the eyes glow in Clear Sky--makes mutants easier to spot.

The thing I liked about Shadow of Chernobyl is that you could kill the Pseudogiants from far off.  In Clear Sky, they made sure it got up close and personal--that was a tense two minutes (at least it felt like two minutes).  I was back peddling and unloaded hundreds of 5.56mm ammo into it.  Finally, I lost its attention and it went to go maul on someone else.  I switched to a shotgun and gave it a lot of slugs before it finally died.  Those things are insane.


And yeah, both games aren't too great until you get a scoped rifle.  Shadow of Chernobyl especially seems that way.  The game didn't get good for me until I got past Duty camp I think.  Maybe it was called the warehouses?  Anyway, there's tons of abandoned buildings and a large train yard.  You eventually come across this structure that is basically the perfect sniping spot.  Most of the guys up there, if you can kill them, have scoped TR-301s.  The game got good after I got my paws on one of them.  It got even better when I got an Exoskeleton from Freedom base and a G31 too.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats why you need a GL or RPG  only takes like 5 rockets and grenades!


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 27, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't have very good nerves for creepy stuff so naturally I was following a guide to the letter so I knew the Bloodsucker was coming.  I didn't, however, expect it to be so damn hard to kill, fast, and nearly invisible to see.  I like how they made the eyes glow in Clear Sky--makes mutants easier to spot.
> 
> The thing I liked about Shadow of Chernobyl is that you could kill the Pseudogiants from far off.  In Clear Sky, they made sure it got up close and personal--that was a tense two minutes (at least it felt like two minutes).  I was back peddling and unloaded hundreds of 5.56mm ammo into it.  Finally, I lost its attention and it went to go maul on someone else.  I switched to a shotgun and gave it a lot of slugs before it finally died.  Those things are insane.
> 
> ...





SoC for me kinda opened up after I reached the bar - that's where the game really goes from semi-direct storyline to free-roaming . . .

if you stay friedly with everyone, there's a constant supply of side-quests and mini-tasks to do, items to sell off, mutant camps to exterminate . . . I spent almost 2 months roaming through between the warehouses, yantar, dark valley, agroprom, cordon, etc - before I finally decided to proceed on to the lab at Red Forest and then to Pripyat; even then I stoped for countless treks back and forth before going on to the NPP.

CS, though, seems a bit more choked than SoC.  Sure, the graphics are a major improvement, but there isn't as much to do - mini-quests dry up, faction wars end, mutants don't spawn as frequently . . . we need a really good *major* CS mod like Oblivion Lost was to Soc.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, Clear Sky definitely felt more like an expansion than something that should be marketed separately.  I mean, they added very little new content and actually removed somethings like the G31 rifle and exoskeleton.  Even though, early on, you could see other guys running around in exos.  Kind of a disappointment actually.

Shadow of Chernobyl also had several endings compared to Clear Sky's one.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 27, 2008)

There are exoskeletons and G31's in clear sky.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooo, where?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 27, 2008)

I forgot where I found mine.. I just use a burlat combat suit tho so I can sprint.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2008)

Heh, I got too much crap in my inventory to sprint for very long in the first place.  XD

There was a few times where I missed the ability to sprint in SoC--failed a few missions because of it but it's worth being able to carry 10kg extra (that's a lot of wammo ).


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 27, 2008)

i use 2 super + sprint things in SoC, run fast for infinite under 50 kilo


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 500kg mod.. I hate rpg's with limited carry space  plus where am I gonna store the 10k rounds I have for my ak's...


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah it took me seven times to get through the first mission

Having lots of fun though.........Lots to see and do.  Is there a SoC mod for the G15?


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 28, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Yeah it took me seven times to get through the first mission
> 
> Having lots of fun though.........Lots to see and do.  Is there a SoC mod for the G15?



I think there is . . .


oh, if you haven't patched your game yet, I highly recommend it.  The early version were quite buggy at times, and patching from v1.01 -> 1.03 will bork your save games.

If you're lloking for proper 16:10 widescreen support, you'll need patch 1.06.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 28, 2008)

I patched to 1.05;  I'll look into the 1.06 as I didn't see it.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 28, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> I patched to 1.05;  I'll look into the 1.06 as I didn't see it.




v1.06 US release - http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_SoC_10006_US_Patch;87745

v1.06 Worldwide release - http://stalker.filefront.com/file/STALKER_SoC_10006_World_Patch;87746


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 30, 2008)

Hrm....this Fox guy wont talk to me;  just lies there grumbling.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 30, 2008)

Give him a medkit.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 10, 2008)

So I have officially decided I've never died so much in my life.

And I'm only playing on STALKER difficulty (my pride won't let me turn it down to novice);  I hate to see the two harder difficulties!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 10, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> So I have officially decided I've never died so much in my life.
> 
> And I'm only playing on STALKER difficulty (my pride won't let me turn it down to novice);  I hate to see the two harder difficulties!




'master' difficulty is labeled incorrectly - it should've be 'pwnt'

in CS is shoulda been 'pwnt^2'



Thing is, what really makes the game a challenge - aside from the typical less damage dealt out, more damage taken rhetoric we see in all other FPS, I think higher difficulty changes AI behaviour, medkits don't heal as well, more "difficult" enemies are spawned more frequently.  Plus, the weapon fire dispersion . . . it's not like other games where you can always hit your mark - the only weapon in SoC that is ALWAYS 100% accurate is the gauss rifle.

STALKER is one of the few games I know that not only relies on a good bit of skill, but also a bit of luck as well . . .


----------



## _jM (Nov 13, 2008)

The 1.06 patch.. can I jsut dl it or do i have to have 1.05 in order to use it?

By the way.. i just bought Chernobyl on steam for 19.99 .. so yea.. im a newb.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 13, 2008)

_jM said:


> The 1.06 patch.. can I jsut dl it or do i have to have 1.05 in order to use it?
> 
> By the way.. i just bought Chernobyl on steam for 19.99 .. so yea.. im a newb.



s'all good . . . better a little late than never 


IIRC, 1.06 needs 1.05 patched first.  It's not a major patch, but if you use a 16:10 aspect monitor, you'll need it for proper viewing support.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hooray for 1680x1050!


----------



## DOM (Nov 14, 2008)

Clear Sky Update 1.5.07 ready for download

Here is the latest Patch for S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky. There is a download for the digital version and the retail version. This update doesn’t have any compatibility problems with the previous patches 1.5.06 ,1.5.05 and 1.5.04.

Patch V1.5.07

Patch V1.5.07 for the retail version (56 MB) 

Patch V1.5.07 for the download version (55 MB)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 14, 2008)

Links didn't work DOM.

Retail.

Downloaded.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 14, 2008)

DX10 vs DX10.1

*DX10*






*DX10.1*





Sun rays look alot better in DX10.1 mode. Seems brighter too. I have to say tho, for a game built on DX9 it looks pretty nice in DX10.1.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 23, 2008)

so impressed, just thought I'd share these . . . from an upcoming mod for SoC (I'm keeping my mouth shut, though as to what mod it is ):


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm gonna have to get in on modding SoC when I finish it and get my new desktop, those pics look awesome imperial reign.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 23, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> I'm gonna have to get in on modding SoC when I finish it and get my new desktop, those pics look awesome imperial reign.





well, I can't take credit for the mod - it's not my work.  It's from an upcoming mod I've had the honor to be able to playtest for the author . . .


I've got one in the works - although I'm not sure when it'll be done


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 23, 2008)

tell the guy it looks awesome, of course it wouldn't look awesome on my current system but meh, new parts will be incoming soon.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm currently running it maxed out in full-dynamic lighting at 1900x1200 - with a few minor tweaks on my part to clear up far away blurring, etc.

I'm going to try and message him soon and see if he intends to include the sunshafts and a few shader effects from Clear Sky as well (they're not part of this beta) . . . so, we'll see; I'm defi looking forward to the RC or alpha release, though.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 19, 2008)

just thought I'd post this - ran across an awesome vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh2QrUpudPE&feature=related


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 19, 2008)

I know it defeats the point, but I had to watch that without the audio. I can't stand song, it makes me really angry. Nicely done video though.

Anymore news on that SoC mod Imp?


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 19, 2008)

I wasn't all that big on the music, either - but I thought it somehow fitting for the context of the video . . .


anyhow - not sure when my winteresque mod is being released - I've been busy playtesting the next weather overhaul beta, as well as helping a couple other modders with some stuffs . . .


and, I've been busy working on the next release for my Ambient Audio Overhaul - hopefully by the first or second week of Jan.  I should have both the SoC and CS versions done within a week of each other . . .

new to the mod:  

new background ambient music (that I'm peicing together from the ambient music used in FEAR) - should be really eerie and add to the atmosphere a lot, I'm liking how they sound in game so far
new ambient sounds (especially for underground labs, and nighttime - again, borrowed and heavily edited some ambient sound effects from FEAR)
dynamic ambient environments - every map location will have a different, yet subtle, difference in the ambient sounds you'll hear, giving each area it's own "tone"
new anomaly sounds, and revised others I've already done
new collision sound effects (barrels, dead body, bullet ricochets and impacts, etc)
further edited mutant sounds
plus, I'm also painstakingly going back through all the sounds I've done with the previous release, and removing any audio compression and artifacting I come across


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 20, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I wasn't all that big on the music, either - but I thought it somehow fitting for the context of the video . . .
> 
> 
> anyhow - not sure when my winteresque mod is being released - I've been busy playtesting the next weather overhaul beta, as well as helping a couple other modders with some stuffs . . .
> ...



Excellent stuff!


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 20, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Excellent stuff!




lol - just to throw it more into perspective . . . I've got 113 files sitting in just my ambient folder alone ATM . . . and another 35 waiting to be processed and tested in-game . . .


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 20, 2008)

I just purchased STALKER: COS on Steam. My question is do you have to manually patch the game yourself? It's showing version 1.0005. I thought updates would be provided through Steam.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 20, 2008)

LiNKiN said:


> I just purchased STALKER: COS on Steam. My question is do you have to manually patch the game yourself? It's showing version 1.0005. I thought updates would be provided through Steam.



technically - you have the most up-to-date version.

1.006 is an "unofficial" patch that was "leaked" - it was never "supported" by GSC.  Either way, it only adds some multiplayer stuff, and proper support for 16:10 resolution monitors - nothing major to gameplay.


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 20, 2008)

Any idea as to why it loses my settings everytime I quit?


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 20, 2008)

LiNKiN said:


> Any idea as to why it loses my settings everytime I quit?




I'm not entirelly sure - it's been an ongoing issue with STALKER for a long while . . . sometimes it'll save your settings, sometimes it won't.

something you can try first - open the game, change all your settings the way you want, then quit without starting or loading a game.

If that doesn't work - there are ways to force the changes . . . let me know


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 10, 2009)

just ran across this:

http://stalker-planet.ru/news/2008-11-29-170

translated


As of Nov 28, 2008, seems STALKER 3 is in development . . . will be running CryEngine2 instead of X-Ray.  Apparently, development is rather hush-hush as well . . .

This ought to get interesting


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 10, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> just ran across this:
> 
> http://stalker-planet.ru/news/2008-11-29-170
> 
> ...



good thing I just got a GTX 280! Dammit, why CryEngine2? They should have improved Xray to 3.0 or something.. I gotta admit tho, STALKER setting using the CryEngine sounds pretty bad ass. Just bad for ATi users and those with mid end systems.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> good thing I just got a GTX 280! Dammit, why CryEngine2? They should have improved Xray to 3.0 or something.. I gotta admit tho, STALKER setting using the CryEngine sounds pretty bad ass. Just bad for ATi users and those with mid end systems.




yep . . . it'll be beautiful, considering the rendering power CryEngine2 is capable of - I'm eagerly awaiting the visuals GSC will be able to create . . .

I think the biggest issue with X-Ray is how susceptible it is to scripting breaks and general code breaks.  If the engine doesn't load something up properly - you have the making of a broken, corrupted game at some point.  It's a powerful engine, but is prone to user-error.

looks like I'll be getting a pair of 5870s when they're released, though . . . I'll need more fire-power


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmm... I feel weird!

If that statement is true then the game will look absolutely incredible (hopefully) but I'm sad to think we'll never see (if they stop working on) the X-Ray Engine get to what GSC originally wanted.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 10, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Hmm... I feel weird!
> 
> If that statement is true then the game will look absolutely incredible (hopefully) but I'm sad to think we'll never see (if they stop working on) the X-Ray Engine get to what GSC originally wanted.



I think we could . . . if GSC ever release a full SDK for Soc/CS . . . the modders will more than likely churn out the "community" STALKER3, and it'd be one of the most bad-ass, visually impressive, and solid games out there . . .

and I'm basing this on what the modding community has been able to accomplish _without_ a full SDK - ALife has been given new meaning, ZRP is the most solid "patch" available, Argus' new textures are simply amazing, Priboi has completely re-written the storyline, we have dynamic weathers now (compared to the static weather loadout in vanilla), audio has been completely overhauled, things that were cut from the original release have been added back in, new weapons, new items, new equipment . . .

all with using a quirky, unreliable, crash-prone MP SDK and modder ingenuity.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't even begin to fathom how large and amazing STALKER would be on an engine like CryEngine now that I think of it.. Imagine going on raids with a bunch of NPC's attacking a base and seeing the walls fly off and guard towers fall. They have nukes in Crysis so I can see them adding that somewhere in it! Imagine planting a nuke inside a base and watching it go off from a distance!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 10, 2009)

Have both SOC and Clear Sky, but i am playing Fallout 3 more its a great game.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 10, 2009)

I got bored of Fallout 3 so quickly. I still play Clear Sky with mods almost every day!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 10, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> I think we could . . . if GSC ever release a full SDK for Soc/CS . . . the modders will more than likely churn out the "community" STALKER3, and it'd be one of the most bad-ass, visually impressive, and solid games out there . . .
> 
> and I'm basing this on what the modding community has been able to accomplish _without_ a full SDK - ALife has been given new meaning, ZRP is the most solid "patch" available, Argus' new textures are simply amazing, Priboi has completely re-written the storyline, we have dynamic weathers now (compared to the static weather loadout in vanilla), audio has been completely overhauled, things that were cut from the original release have been added back in, new weapons, new items, new equipment . . .
> 
> all with using a quirky, unreliable, crash-prone MP SDK and modder ingenuity.



Well said! That would be freaking excellent, I just hope it happens. Still, we win whichever way it goes. Unless it doesn't, but that's not worth thinking about.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I got bored of Fallout 3 so quickly. I still play Clear Sky with mods almost every day!



How? theres tons to explore and the story is pretty interesting. Don't think there is any mods for it tho or at least i haven't seen any.

And i love VATS.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 11, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well said! That would be freaking excellent, I just hope it happens. Still, we win which ever it goes. Unless it doesn't, but that's not worth thinking about.



yeah - most of us have been patiently awaiting a SP SDK . . . perhaps if S3 will be on CryEngine2, after its release they'll post the SP SDK.

X-Ray has been taken to it's extreme as it is, and there are more mods pushing it's boundaries - if you haven't checked it out yet, look up nandersen's Dynamic Weather mod . . . it (along with the soon to be released Weather Overhaul 3) feature 8 different weather loadouts that randomly change throughout the day (I believe there are about 330 different transitions from one weather to another).  The only current dynamic weather mod is part of OL2.2, and only changes between two different loadouts, and 3 transitions.

As to system resources . . . LOL!  I've been giving consideration to purchasing another 2GB of DDR3, simply because my current gamedata folder, when loaded up with SoC, brings my amount of available system memory to about 100MB - I'm getting a bit tired of seeing CTDs with log errors of "error: out of system memory."


There's more mods in the works - Argus has started posting pics of another texture pack, one for NPCs and mutants - check out some of these screens (keep in mind these are more than likely early betas, as there isn't even a RC yet):

http://savepic.ru/435654.jpg
http://savepic.ru/425407.jpg
http://savepic.ru/384590.jpg
http://savepic.ru/334421.jpg
http://savepic.ru/419217.jpg
http://savepic.ru/360058.jpg


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Exavier (Jan 20, 2009)

get out of here, stalker


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 16, 2009)

thought I'd pass these along:


Give the zombie a hug: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY824sqVSfA


Weather Overhauled v3 is now available: http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&offset=240


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 16, 2009)

Once I get my new rig built, I'll be able to install all of my games so I'll _definitely_ be downloading this.

Thank you! 

Any news on Argus' mod(s)?


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 17, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Once I get my new rig built, I'll be able to install all of my games so I'll _definitely_ be downloading this.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Any news on Argus' mod(s)?



not just yet - he's also working on a overhead map mod (which looks friggin phenomenal).

As to the living creatures retexture, haven't heard anything recently.



But, of interest - SWOv3 includes some mutant retextures that are definitely worth checking out:







































and reskinned vehicles:


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 17, 2009)

im almost done with the Shadow of Chernobyl, can i join da club?


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 17, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> im almost done with the Shadow of Chernobyl, can i join da club?



I don't think ShadowFold would have an issue with it . . . but he's the one that'll add ya to the front page of this thread.



BTW, in regards to SWOv3:

screenshot gallery: http://gs90.photobucket.com/groups/k247/DVDS3MXO21/?albumview=slideshow

demonstration video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucv_mbIQBg0 - watch in hi-def . . . much better


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> im almost done with the Shadow of Chernobyl, can i join da club?



NO

just kidding I will add you lol


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 20, 2009)

ok, im stuck in this game....how and where do i get the electronic key from Borov? and how do i get find the documents in the underground lab? i can't "Sneak into the base" or get past the Dark Valley...? and i can't find any working hacks


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 20, 2009)

stalker makes my system keel over, need to sell both(clear sky, SOC)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 20, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> stalker makes my system keel over, need to sell both(clear sky, SOC)



That's a massive shame in my opinion.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 20, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's a massive shame in my opinion.



Don't have cash to upgrade, and would like to have some in my wallet.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 21, 2009)

Aww man i love the Stalkers, easily in my top 10 games. Pitty i have SoC on my old steam account and ClearSky won't work on Win7... Deprived of Stalker 

CDDude55, if you were in the UK, i'd buy SoC off ya. lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 21, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Don't have cash to upgrade, and would like to have some in my wallet.



You won't get much for both.. Clear Sky retails for 20$ and SHoC goes for 5$..


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You won't get much for both.. Clear Sky retails for 20$ and SHoC goes for 5$..



True, maybe i can trick one of my friends into more.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone else get 'Insert CD' Errors with Clear Sky in Windows7?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 21, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Does anyone else get 'Insert CD' Errors with Clear Sky in Windows7?



Ever try a cracked EXE so you don't have to have the CD in?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 21, 2009)

hmm... theres an idea. I'll get googling.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 21, 2009)

Hold on, i think it's worked. However, i don't seem to have copied my save over from Vista... Have to start from the beginning


----------



## jj99 (Feb 21, 2009)

add me to the club please.  both Clear Sky and SoC.  Thanks


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 21, 2009)

anyone know any good SoC hacks or cheats?


----------



## boredgunner (Feb 21, 2009)

Count me in please?  The S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series are nice games, I've had Clear Sky for quite some time, I haven't gotten Shadow of Chernobyl yet (I'll get there).

Oh and nice job imperialreign.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 8, 2009)

how do i get to where the arrow is pointing?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 9, 2009)

What mission is that? Explain because I probably know, I just haven't played in awhile


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 9, 2009)

never mind i figured it out...its where im suppose to "sneak into the lab"


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2009)

I've been playing SHoC recently. No mods except weather overhauled and some bump map mods.
About to try out Oblivion lost.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I've been playing SHoC recently. No mods except weather overhauled and some bump map mods.
> About to try out Oblivion lost.



If you can wait a few more days, SuperModPack 2.3 will be released - which includes OL2.2 at it's core.  Plus, a long list of merged mods:

*Arsenal 1.2 - with some features from the 2.0 patch
*Arena Extension 
*Faction Wars 
*Argus' Photorealistic Texture Pack
*Argus' living creatures texture pack 
*STALKER Weather Overhauled v3 
*1154 HUD 
*Sniper mod zoom scopes 
*Particle Enhancement 3 
*Sound Overhaul 1.7 
*SoundEFX v0.5b 
*Ambient Audio Overhaul v1.5 
*many other new sounds from both Darius6 and myself 
*Gosuke's Animation fixes for SVD, SVU 
*sky4ce's shader pack 
*elgen's English Fix mod 


plus, an absolute shit-load of various smaller mods, way too many to actually list off. . .


if it makes ya feel fuzzy, this is the ui_icon_esuipment.dds that's used in SmP 2.2:







and yes, every icon is used


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2009)

Holy shit. I only did the mission where I killed the bandits so far with OL, I will delete that save and wait for that. It's for SHoC right? Where's it gonna be uploaded?


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Holy shit. I only did the mission where I killed the bandits so far with OL, I will delete that save and wait for that. It's for SHoC right? Where's it gonna be uploaded?



yeah, for SoC.  Wolfehunter is planning on releasing it sometime tomorrow, possibly Tuesday at the latest.


I will warn you, though - this mod has nut-kicked my rig with a quickness.  Before I had installed Vista64 and another 4GB of DRAM, while still playing on XP . . . I was forced to reduce my settings to Static Lighting.  I was recieving "out-of-memory" CTDs extremelly often.

This mod pushes your rigs limit, worse than Crysis is capable of.  On SL it's a lot more playable (but don't look as pretty), with only the occasional out-of-memory CTD.  I can still play for hours with no issues, though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 13, 2009)

Check this out STALKER fans!  Best of all, no CTDs at all, and I hope to find the motivation to do the all.spawn file soon.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't forget me.
STALKER:CS


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

Any news on SuperModPack 2.3 yet? I'm dieing for a good conversion mod!!


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 29, 2009)

Smp 2.3 has been released - there are a few patches available, too:

http://www.gsc-game.com/index.php?t=community&s=forums&offset=240



In other news - STALKER: Clear Sky patch v1.5.09 is available: http://stalker.deepsilver.com/patches.php?lang=eng



> Saved games.
> 1.5.04 - 1.5.08 versions saved games will be compatible with 1.5.09.
> 
> Changes:
> ...




looks like some new DX10.1 features, some more SP changes (I wonder about the "increased game stability"), and whatever else they forgot to add to the change log.

Good hunting, stalkers!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 29, 2009)

Ambient Occulision.... Nice. I'm pretty sure steam auto updates, I'll check tonight!


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 29, 2009)

makes me want to boot up the old stalker and try it again, i wasnt really a fan of it the first few times i tried

it was like oh here is a zombie you have to shoot it in the head and then plug it with a knife when its down

then there was this thing that shot what i can only describe as spirit things that stopped you and damaged you as soon as it hit you and they could fire them pretty fast so you had no chance of killing them (this was in ketxxx mod)

pretty solid difficulty and slow paced game thats what i hated about it


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 29, 2009)

There are no zombies in the real game


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 29, 2009)

Aww but zombies are freaking cool!


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> There are no zombies in the real game



to clarify - only zombified stalkers in vanilla

a few of the mods include "real" zombies - the one's that take an insane amount of ammo to kill, then will get back up a good 3-4 times . . . they don't use weapons like zombified stalkers do, so they're much easier to avoid altogether

I wonder on the Ambient Occlusion - is that nVidia only, or ATI only?  Or both?

Or, is it audio occlusion - although, I doubt that very much . . . CS uses OpenAL juse like SoC, and the only EAX extensions GSC seem to have used are EAX2.0.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just started playing, liking it so far, got wrecked the first few times though.

Could someone upload the mods on the first post somewhere, none of the downloads work for me D:


----------



## imperialreign (May 10, 2009)

For all you SoC fans:


Ambient Audio Overhaul v1.8 is now available:

part 1 - http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Ambient_Audiverhaul;99601
part 2 - http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Ambient_Audiverhaul_pt2;99602
part 3 - http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Ambient_Audiverhaul_pt3;99603

the mod has been split into 3 parts for ease of downloading (all together would have been almost 300MB).  There's a vanilla hotfix pending, and I will post as soon as it's available for download.

I *strongly* recommend installing either Dynamic Weather v0.9.5 _or_ STALKER Weather Overhauled v3.0 _prior_ to installing AAO v1.8 . . . these two weather mods are fully compatible with AAOv1.8, and make the most of the features available with AAO.

Enjoy!


----------



## imperialreign (May 10, 2009)

AAO v1.8 vanilla compatibility hotfix is now available: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Ambient_Audiverhaul_vanilla_hotfix;99616

*fixes CTD errors with vanilla compatibility pack

*fixes missing sound_theme.script with DW/SWO3 compatibility packs


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2009)

I'll DL SHoC overnight on steam and try it out after school tomorrow


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2009)

Hm, so how do I install part 1 and 2 with weather overhauled 3.0 and OL 2.2? I'm on 1.0005, steam doesn't update to 1.6 since it's not a real patch.


----------



## imperialreign (May 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hm, so how do I install part 1 and 2 with weather overhauled 3.0 and OL 2.2? I'm on 1.0005, steam doesn't update to 1.6 since it's not a real patch.



it'll work with 1.005


Install OL2.2, then install SWO3 (or DW) . . . from there, install AAO + the compatiblity patch for either SWO3 or DW.

To the best of my knowledge, the updated level_weathers.script is compatible with OL2.2 . . . if you happen upon any issues, let me know so I can forward them on to nandersen.


----------



## imperialreign (May 21, 2009)

GSC have opened an official site for:

STALKER: Call of Pripyat

where they've listed a brief background of the new title's premise and features:



> The events of S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat unfold shortly after the end of S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl. Having discovered about the open path to the Zone center, the government decides to hold a large-scale military "Fairway" operation aimed to take the CNPP under control.
> 
> 
> According to the operation's plan, the first military group is to conduct an air scouting of the territory to map out the detailed layouts of anomalous fields location. Thereafter, making use of the maps, the main military forces are to be dispatched.
> ...




Current minimum-system specs for the new title:



> System Requirements
> 
> Minimum System Requirements
> ■Intel Pentium 4 2.0 Ghz / AMD XP 2200+
> ...





and they've also released some early screenshots of the new installation to the STALKER series:


----------



## Whilhelm (May 21, 2009)

Cant wait for the new one. 

Count me in this clubhouse as I am a big fan of both Shadow of Chernobyl and Clear Sky


----------



## imperialreign (May 21, 2009)

That first screenie blew my mind . . . the devs are talking that the locations are going to be MUCH bigger than they were in either SoC or CS . . . if that first screen is a good indication, they'll be massive areas.


Also, judging by the claim of X-Ray v1.6, it appears to be a slightly upgraded engine from CS (which used 1.5) . . . so, I'm figuring all the graphic additions that were patched into CS (such as SSAO, DX10.1, ambient occlusion, etc.) and hopefully, _hopefully_ upgraded OpenAL/EAX capabilities (EAX 2.0 is kinda old, IMHO).

So, I take that to mean the they're not doing a massive upgrade to the engine, like we saw from SoC => CS . . . hopefully meaning that we'll have a much more stable game right out of the box, as well as a more immersive storyline and gameplay.  It looks like they're adding in a lot of features that the modders have "activated" and created for SoC as well.

All-in-all, I think CoP might turn out to be the true gem of the series, giving us what SoC was, with the beauty of CS.  I guess we'll see


----------



## ShadowFold (May 21, 2009)

My biggest wish is that it runs amazingly well at high resolutions.. If they do that, I will be one happy man


----------



## olithereal (May 22, 2009)

Freaking hell! Good ol' Stalker...

Installing STALKER: Clear Sky, gonna play through it again, I'm in the mood for it


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2009)

Any new news on CoP's performance at all?


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Any new news on CoP's performance at all?




not yet - although I'm expecting similar to fully-patched CS . . . perhaps a little better.  It looks like they're using a slightly updated X-Ray engine, which (more-than-likely) includes all the features that were patched into CS, and probably some other optimizations . . .



Anyhow, some new info and screenies were added to the CoP site:




> The Zone in the game consists of new locations only. And for the first time now the placement of in-game locations will correspond their real geographical prototypes.
> A couple of new monsters added – chimera and burer. These two were planned back in the original game, but will make their appearance only now, redesigned and powered with new abilities.
> As opposed to the previous S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games all the quests are hand-made by designers and not automatically generated. Over 70 unique quests are waiting for the player to complete.
> The game is completely stand-alone and does not require any previous games installed. This said, the player who didn’t play the first two games will not be discomforted while playing Call of Pripyat.
> Sleep function has been added to allow the main character to get refreshed, so as to wait the necessary number of hours in safety.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 10, 2009)

Have both Shadow of Chernoybl and Clear Sky and am bored of them both.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Have both Shadow of Chernoybl and Clear Sky and am bored of them both.



sounds like it's time to start checking out some mods!  

SoC:

*Oblivion Lost 2.2
*Priboi Story 1.1
*Super Mod Pack 2.3 (OL2.2 + Arsenal 1.4 + AEM + AMK + countless other mods)
*Faction Wars



Clear Sky:

*OGSM
*Basix
*V-zone


given enough time, as well, I'll have a stand-alone SoC mod out:  Frozen Sky


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jul 21, 2009)

Is there a mod for clear sky like Stalker 2009 for shoc? a mod without breaking the games core features. I only want a quality flashlight and a sleeping bag. A hud like stalker 2009 would be awesome too


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 22, 2009)

ucanmandaa said:


> Is there a mod for clear sky like Stalker 2009 for shoc? a mod without breaking the games core features. I only want a quality flashlight and a sleeping bag. A hud like stalker 2009 would be awesome too



not yet, that I know of . . . OGSM tweaks quite a bit of CS' gameplay . . .


Your best bet would be to download those three mods seperately, and install them.  I've seen a flashlight mod, as well as AMK's sleeping bag . . . there's a couple of HUD/UI mods available too.  Just check out filefront


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jul 22, 2009)

I have checked filefront, guess I have wait a little more...


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 22, 2009)

ATM Sleeping Bag mod

CleanUI mod

Flashlight Range extension mod

If I dig up some more over at GSC, I'll post them here


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm reinstalling SHoC now.. Haven't checked out any mods in a long time, what are some the best? I haven't really played OL yet, I am gonna download that I guess.


----------



## Cheeseball (Aug 1, 2009)

*GET OUT OF HERE STALKER*.

I'm just going to re-install the game just to kill that annoying mother.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 30, 2010)

To revive an old thread, I'm just enjoying the hell out of Stalker: Pripyat. The modder of "Complete" is working on Pripyat now, and I hope he's done about the time I finish  I'm in the Last area now (Pripyat itself), and really like the changes, for the most part, of everything they've done.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 7, 2010)

moddb.com is hosting it's "Mod of the Year" awards again, and Lost Alpha has been nominated for "Best Upcoming Mod" category.  Support the STALKER series and the modding community and cast your vote for Lost Alpha:  http://www.moddb.com/events/2010-mod-of-the-year-awards/top100#vote11987


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 7, 2010)

For anyone that still doesn't have STALKER GFWL is doing a nice promotion: the game for 99(!!!) cents.






http://www.gamesforwindows.com/en-US/dailydeal/day5/
So... go pick it up goddammit


----------



## Maban (Jan 7, 2011)

Stalker 2 Q&A from Facebook:

Q: What will be the biggest difference between S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 and the previous games, if any?
A: In brief, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 will offer new story, new set characters (with some good old ones) and, of course, the new engine powering it.

Q: Will there be more of a survival element to STALKER 2?
A:Yes.

Q:What features have been removed/compromised in the PC version due to the multiplatform release?
A:Since we develop primarily on PC, you won't see any compromises in the PC version. The key difference between the PC and console versions will be the beauty of graphics (meaning PC will offer more of visual effects).

Q:Will there be any new kinds of interaction with NPCs?
A: How do you mean? It's difficult to answer this one.

Q:Will Sidorovich be in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2?
A:I will refrain from answering this one for now.

Q:Will the faction wars return?
A:No.

Q:Will the interface (inventory, map, etc) on the pc version suffer (like other games have) by trying to cater for console systems?
A: No, whatsoever.

Q:Will there be any new mutants?
A:Yes.

Q:How many weapons will be in Stalker 2?
A:It's difficult to give the quantitative figure at this point.

Q:Which part of the zone will it take place? Or is it the zone at all?
A:We'll be locating the game in the triangle of CNPP, the cities of Chernobyl and Chernobyl 2 (where the huge antenna is located).

Q:Is Zone going to be a large single ?
A:Let's postpone this question for now.

Q:Will it support DX11?
A:Yes.

Q:Will we see more X-Labs and secret underground complexes?
A:Yes.

Q:Will GSC expand on the import-a-weapon feature introduced with Nimble, and allow players access to more varied and custom weapons from outside the Zone by importing them through specialist contacts?
A:We have some interesting new ideas on this matter.

Q:Will artifacts be something we can go out and transmute through Anomalies?
A:No. However, the area of artifact application will expand.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

I own the retail of Shadow of Chernobyl, burned discs of Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 22, 2011)

I recently purchased the entire trilogy during Steam Summer Sales for 8.45 Euros, lol. I was advised to install Stalker Complete 2009 for ShoC, and while I downloaded it I noticed that the same author(s) also made Clear Sky Complete and CoP Complete. Installed them all.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 22, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> I recently purchased the entire trilogy during Steam Summer Sales for 8.45 Euros, lol. I was advised to install Stalker Complete 2009 for ShoC, and while I downloaded it I noticed that the same author(s) also made Clear Sky Complete and CoP Complete. Installed them all.



Nice. I'll be buying Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat, along with METRO 2033, retail from Amazon.com after I get my computer usable or fully completed. I can't even play the three titles on my current POS pre-built Compaq.
I can't even play Shadow of Chernobyl anymore with Complete 2009 mod on this Compaq.


----------



## boredgunner (Jul 22, 2011)

SoC complete is good.  The others aren't stable enough for me and the weapon stats aren't correct in any of them.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, good to know that. I may consider playing CS and CoP vanilla then (currently I am at my first playthrough of SoC Complete).


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 27, 2011)

Wants the sequel with next gen graphics so bad !! I miss so much this game !


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 27, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> I recently purchased the entire trilogy during Steam Summer Sales for 8.45 Euros, lol. I was advised to install Stalker Complete 2009 for ShoC, and while I downloaded it I noticed that the same author(s) also made Clear Sky Complete and CoP Complete. Installed them all.



The Complete Mods cannot be praised high enough.


----------



## Phxprovost (Dec 9, 2011)

umm bad news? http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/12/09/wuh-oh-gsc-stalker-2-dead/


----------



## claylomax (Dec 9, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> umm bad news? http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/12/09/wuh-oh-gsc-stalker-2-dead/



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Maban (Dec 10, 2011)

I think I should wait for an official press release to punch a hole in my wall and/or computer.


----------



## boredgunner (Dec 10, 2011)

Maban said:


> I think I should wait for an official press release to punch a hole in my wall and/or computer.



They mentioned on their twitter feed that they're done for.  That's the second time my favorite game series got canceled and the devs went under (first time was with Turok, 1 and 2 were so awesome).


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2011)

If it is true, then it is a proof of how consoles can bring things into ruin. No console version, little profit. If a company is unfortunate than it means _too_ little profit. Only indie games can do PC only, because they are the result of projects that are "cheap" by design. Those projects don't require millions to get done.


----------



## Mr McC (Dec 10, 2011)

If it is true, I'd like to see the Metro studio pick up the rights to continue developing.


----------



## Easo (Dec 10, 2011)

On russian forums they all are going crazy about this. I REALY hope this isnt true.


----------



## boredgunner (Dec 10, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> If it is true, I'd like to see the Metro studio pick up the rights to continue developing.



Yeah, especially since their team has some of the developers from Shadow of Chernobyl if I'm not mistaken.  GSC will give us an official update on Monday.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 12, 2011)

That really sucks if true... I've got all three and love them, esp with the Complete mods attached.... They really write a good game, in my opin....


----------



## Techtu (Jul 3, 2012)

Whoop I know it's old but I've just won a copy of S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat


----------



## popswala (Jul 3, 2012)

enjoy it. I sure did.

I own all three of them and played them a few times.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 3, 2012)

Just curious, what settings should I be able to play this game at?

I tried DX11 with medium settings and it did not like it one bit :O


----------



## popswala (Jul 4, 2012)

Isn't there an option to check settings and it'll configure for you? if not turn them all to medium and just turn on high what you want to look good. If it still doesn't play right. Turn 1 of the high settings to medium at a time as you go through to see how it plays till you get it tweaked just right for you.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 4, 2012)

popswala said:


> If it still doesn't play right. Turn 1 of the high settings to medium at a time as you go through to see how it plays till you get it tweaked just right for you



This is what I'm currently doing, sadly I have to exit to Windows each time I change something.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 4, 2012)

I suggest putting it on DirectX 10 with all maxed out. Works for my PC, so it should work for you too.

On a sidenote: I recently started replaying Shadow of Chernobyl (including the Complete mod) on "Stalker" difficulty (one step harder than the easiest difficulty level). If it weren't for those Snorks and Mercs I had upped it even a little more (FYI, Mercs hold extremely good positions in the first game).


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 5, 2012)

Snorks drive me nuts...  Making another round thru borderlands before BL2 this fall, but I think I'll hit this after July. Loaded up the Complete mod, but hadn't started back up because of Skyrim


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 12, 2013)

/graveyard bump

Anyone looked at the MISERY mod for COP? I'm a big fan of the Complete mod series, but I'm downloading misery right now. Just finished COP with Complete about 2 months ago, but looking thru the descriptions and info on this are pulling me back in... looks tough...


----------



## Nordic (Nov 12, 2013)

I loved the stalker series, especially with the complete mod. Chernobyl was the best out of the three in my opinion. Misery mod looks interesting.


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 12, 2013)

Wish Lost Alpha would come out i really want to replay the series.
http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 11, 2017)

Dead Thread and all that, but if you're like me and own one or more of the Stalker line, you would hate to see those disks get lost or eaten. Worry no more!!  Pop over to GOG Connect, and Reclaim your Games!!  Not sure how long the option is available, but with torchlight, you've got about 3 days, so don't wait, Act Now!! You simply setup a GOG account (and come on: who here doesn't have a GOG account ??!!), login, and enter your license key. Then, the title you've entered shows up on your gaming shelf, and you can download to you heart's content   Good hunting, Stalker!!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 28, 2017)

Wakey Wakey!!!! Lost Alpha updated for SoC 



Spoiler



-------------------------------------------------
Changelog for Lost Alpha Developer's Cut v1.4005
-------------------------------------------------

Engine updated: Dec 22 2017
Engine version: 1.4005
Build number: 6890
Log updated: Dec 23 2017 
ETA: 24th December 2017 

List of changes, fixes and extras:
- All weather cycles and brightness-related console parameters were carefully tweaked for best image quality (no overbright sun, no darkness during the day, etc.)
- Default gloss factor tweaked to get better bumps
- Changed default weather after blowout to thunder
- Changed default weather period after blowout to "bad"
- Enabled detail textures and bumps for many surfaces like bricks, concrete, metal, etc
- Replaced Sidorovich model with Clear Sky version
- Changed firing sounds of some weapons to CoP variants (they were of low quality)
- Multiple round-robin quick-saves (with configurable number of saves through the max_quick_saves parameter)
- Map spots for mechanics and traders (a cog and moneybag respectively)
- Disabled game saving and restricted player from moving to other levels during blowout. (Saving during blowout is not working good) 
- The Guiders Mod is now integrated (and modified), granting fast travel via the services of several NPCs, which are recognizable by a unique map spot after you talk to them (an orange lightning bolt in a circle)
- Petrenko will now give you a small reward after X18
- All bandit outfits are now enabled for that one Dark Valley quest
- Proverb will hold on to his Vintorez even in his afterlife (translation: his weapon is removed upon death to deal with a potential break in balance very early on)
- Killing Wolf or Mole will damage your reputation more than you think
- Mole has a few new quests
- Participants of the Cordon factory cutscene spawn only when the cutscene is triggered and made immortal to prevent exploits
- Dark Valley Monolith informer won't try to kill you now after steal docs task completed
- Start point from Garbage to Escape was moved to north
- A certain task in Forest was remade
- Added missing call for help message when entering Garbage for the first time
- Player's current outfit is now applied to the actor in all scenes
- Player starts the game without armor
- Real weapon names added
- Outfit rebalance
- Complete rebalance of weapon/ammo/grenade stats and their damage against all classes of NPCs
- Improved weapon ballistics
- Fixed ragdolls not receiving impulse from bullets and rebalanced those impulses
- Abakan unique burst mechanics are now better reflected
- Trader configs were completely rewritten to get rid of numerous related bugs and pricing/item availability issues
- Some traders now won't buy weapons and outfit in bad condition
- NPC supplies (weapons and items) were rewritten using systematic tier-based approach
- PDA's from NPC drop can be sold to traders now
- Weapons dropped from killed NPCs now vary in condition from decent to completely broken (and not repairable - minimum repair condition raised)
- Ammo drops from NPCs were rebalanced and depend on game difficulty
- Vanilla meds are now delayed use, so you have to wait a bit for them to be applied (your weapon will be holstered) and then a moment for them to work
- Added boosters from CoP
- Artefact spawn rebalanced
- Artefact detector economy reworked
- Burrers and Controllers aura radius is not restricted by height to prevent underground mutants to harass anyone on surface
- Controllers now take control over up to 10 monsters
- Controller types and thier psy attacks were rebalanced
- Zombies rebalanced - less bullet sponges, but can turn faster now which makes them efficient up close
- Chimera rebalanced - jump attack restored, revamped health and damage
- All other monsters were rebalanced as well in terms of health
- New dynamic item descriptions now shows more useful info like installed upgrades, currently loaded ammo and additional stats for weapons like ammo types, durability, addon mounts, etc.
- Disable UI marks in upgrade screen, those that indicate where upgrade is being done (they are time consuming to configure)
- Automatic UI marks for unique and quest items
- Bars in weapon info panel now reflect actual stats better and respect installed upgrades
- Enabled use of all slots when climbing the ladder, except for detector and main weapon
- Items dropped on maps will now be cleaned, thanks to new garbage cleaner script (made specially for LA)
- Torches now reduce their brightness over time more realistically (slow at first, but very fast under 25% of charge and lower)
- Fixed most known bugs related to quests and story
- Crash with xr_conditions get_distance_to_player is fixed
- Weather logic for dynamic renderers re-done:
* Saving\loading should not change weather anymore
* Fixed weather changing spikes from one to other
* Script will now deffinitly choose a new weather for each hour and apply it in engine
* Made saving of bunch of script variables, that will fix stuff like undergroind weather when actor is outside
* Added "new game" weather period which will have only "clear" or "partly" weathers to chose from for first 3-6 hours of gameplay
* Tweaked other weather periods for more logic weather changes
* Added autosave before blowouts
- Nimble won't be sleeping all the time after being rescued
- Re-added a few disabled 'bore' sounds
- Controler aura won't get applies on the surface of Agroprom
- Fixed lagging when player moves stuff back and forth in stash windows (lagging in car trunk, trade window, stash window etc.)
- Crash when killing npc with "trader" community fixed
- Fix for sun going to the center of sky on af_preblowout
- Fix for weather spikes right before blowout starts(First we let the weather selector do the job, only then we should trigger blowout)
- Broken knife fixed
- Artefact spawn on new game fixed
- Artefact hunting behavior is more realistic and doesn't get stuck in idle
- Fixed incorrect HUD positions when aiming for shotguns and some pistols
- Fixed some cases where quest involving returning some item to NPC was much less profitable than selling said item to a trader
- Quest about Karlik for Major: handle case when player did not bring PDA, Purple Beads artefact can now be sold (if not turned in for quest)
- Fixed icons of a few quest items
- Fixed find tools quests had types of required tools messed up (description and actual item to find)
- Fixed the error "Can't find variable item_position in [hands_fireball_weapon_hud]"
- Fixed the error "xr_conditions.script:520: attempt to index field 'actor' (a nil value)"
- Fixed several scenarios in case if actor attack stalkers on escape and agroprom
- Fixed task manager, added "find_item_hide" tasks for Mole
- Fixed Borov colliding with the door during blowout and in other cases
- Fixed Fox colliding with the floor during blowout
- Fixed few mistakes with smarts on swamp and forgotten
- Fixed crash with smart terrain's in case of wrong job
- Removed some unfinished garbage which could cause problems with transition weather
- Fixed bug with fake grenades in kamp's which engine couldn't proceed which turned out to serios error
- Fixed dolina and darkscape different types of bandit's outfit support for several scripts
- Fixed wrong path to models and several missing textures
- Launch speed upgrade for RPG-7 now actually works
- Fixed a lot of small to medium UI bugs across all HUD types and aspect ratios (most notable - incorrect size of player inventory in upgrade screen).
- Fixed actor alcohol camera effect always working at 100% amplitude regardless of current alcohol level
- Fixed inconsistent light levels between DX9 and DX10+ renderers
- Fixed message about game restart not showing after changing video settings that actually require restart to take effect (like SSAO, sun shafts, etc)
- Fixed not being able to enter text in savegame name textbox using system language, also prevented entering wrong symbols for file names
- r3_minmax_sm setting is now off by default - this eliminates problem when sun rays took more and more time to render the longer you play (one of several reasons of FPS drop over time)
- Multiple fixes of script schemes: xr_heli_hunter, sr_aes_deadzone, sr_cutscene, sr_postprocess, others
- Fixed gasmask scripts
- Support of assigning map spots in character desc using tag <map_spot_pointer>
- Console command for dumping all map spots iformation now available in release bins
- Console command for dumping all known info portions now available in release bins
- NPCs can now be individualy set to stand there like a rock when a blowout occurs
- New parameters for controllers:
* PsyAura_Radius_min, PsyAura_Radius_max
* PsyAura_Radius_max_y (controls the height of the aura)
* aura_regular_effector_sect, aura_hit_effector_sect (they control the effects sections)
* aura_effect_max_factor (controls strength of camera movement)
- Returned the control over the min distance, on which, controler does not do "special psy attack" and starts a melee fight "tube_min_dist"
- Added relation between Controller's distance to actor and strength of camera movement effects (passive psy attack) and also added smooth transition out of the camera effector to prevent sudden camera jumps
- Borov is now a new kind of ugly
- Added command to control "cpu waiting for gpu stage". Just for tests. "r_cpu_wait_gpu"
- Added a thread that monitors if the main engine thread is "ok" or "frozen". If it detects that the engine is stuck, it keeps saving the log until app is shut down. It should help with empty log crashes. It will allow the crash log to save even if the main thread is frozen. Will help a lot if there will be any MT works later.
- Render timing stats, console commands "rs_render_timers" and "rs_log_render_timers"
- Removed some more mp code
- New command for wire frames on all meshes "r__wireframe"
- Renamed "r4_wireframe" to "r4_tess_wireframe" for better understanding of its purpose
- Separate console command for engine timers display "rs_engine_timers"
- Hardcoded NUM5 weather reset replaced by console command "cfg_weather_restart"
- Old script safes were deleted and now are hardcoded, lock UI is in scripts
- New texture params gloss_coef[] anf gloss_offset [] for rough control of texture gloss factor.
- In-Game weather editor for configuring dynamic weathers, use the command "weather_editor" for help.
- New console command "set_weather"(replacement for old not working command)
- (r3 r4 only) Parallax offset is now working. Added separate console commands for STEEP parallax 
r2_steep_parallax_h, r2_steep_parallax_distance, r2_steep_parallax_samples, r2_steep_parallax_samples_min. 
Tweaked fading from steep parallax to parallax(depends from r2_steep_parallax_distance)
- Multithread optimizations - loading time reduced dramatically (MT for c-form loading and texture loading)
- Temporary compromise for sun rays on r4 (Due to complicated code, we had to restrict r4 to only use sun_quality = ultra or maximum)
- Fast aproximate anti-aliasing (FXAA) added (r3, r4 only) (Thanks to MrSwartz)
- Backbuffer count option added (single, double or triplebuffering)
- Armor on the paper doll in the inventory is now a regular icon
- lua_help and hud_adjust_mode fixed
- fire_modes can now be used by any weapon(For moders use and also fixes automatic pistol)
- New weapon params: rpm_semi (for separate semi fire rate control), rpm_no_disp (for AN-94), fire_direction_offset (for ballistics), shot_max_delay (for smoother semi-auto shooting), zoom_inertion_factor (camera sway multiplier)
- Buckshot spread is not affected by shooter's dispersion (PDM_*), only barrel dispersion (fire_dispersion_*)
- Fixed weapon param: condition_queue_shot_dec
- Ability to upgrade launch_speed for RPG-7 and RG-6 and rocket_class for RPG-7
- Enabled k_air_resistance ammo parameter (for ballistics)
- Fixed delayed weapon firing (noticable on low rpm)
- Fixed RPG-7 and RG-6 grenade fired before the firing FX sometimes
- Fixed weapon addon icons misplaced when dragging weapon from slot into inventory or other way around
- Fixed camera jumping when aiming down the iron sights and looking around
- Fixed weapons with different set of upgrades installed being stacked together
- Fixed crash when an item does not have upgrades for every single slot in XML upgrade scheme
- Fixed task objective icons not disappearing sometimes after task/objective is completed
- Fixed broken randomness in mutant parts drops (when groups of mutants are spawned at the same time, i.e. on starting new game)
- Fixed bug in CAnimatorCamLerpEffector that caused all cam effectors to ignore factor parameter and always play at 100% amplitude
- Adjusted set_ammo_elapsed scripting function to work with ammo packs as well as weapons
- Added alternative XML-based way to define character supply spawns using extended spawn settings (like type of ammo in mag, etc.) and supply templates
- Stopped NPC's from deleting ammo packs on death (scripts should take care of this instead)
- Improved handling of physical impulse to ragdolls on death of creatures
- Prevented bullets from damaging the same object twice (as result, the whole damage balance needs to be adjusted)
- Added a third comma-separated parameter to weapon hud anims - animation speed multiplier
- time_factor fixed
- Static particles fixed
- THM files will not overwrite configs in texture_specification and texture_association.ltx, if specific texture is specified there.
- Added 2 ways to make NPC immortal: "invulnerable = true" in the [logic] section or "invulnerable" XML flag in specific_character
- Enabled custom data's [spawn] section for monsters
- Rewritten logic for showing and hiding detector to make it more logical and work more like normal items
- Call of Pripyat helmets (engine work done)
- Allowed *.xdb* archives to be loaded from any folder, just like normal *.db* archives. Unlike normal archives, those are always read relative to the "gamedata" folder, so you can pack a mod, name it how you want and place in the convenient place (fsgame.ltx was also updated to add special "mods" folder that has higher priority than all normal archives, but lower than unpacked files - so you can modify the game as you expect to but still have the convenience of *.xdb packages).
- Added scripting function "alife()bjects()" that allows to iterate (using simple for .. in loop) over all alife objects.
- Added scripting function "installed_scope_name" to get the section of currently installed scope.
- Partially fixed incorrect price calculation for half-empty ammo packs and non-empty weapons
- Added buy_item_condition_factor and discounts from CoP, show message explaining why item cannot be sold
- Added overloads for scripting functions "buy_supplies", "buy_condition", "sell_condition", "show_condition" that accept a Lua table instead of IniFile. This allows to dynamically customize prices and ability to trade items without changing the vanilla trading logic.
- Added overloads for "npc:buy_condition" and "npc:sell_condition" that accept boolean value and allow to change if items can be traded by default or not for this NPC (in vanilla, default behavior was to always allow trade, even when you forgot to add it in the price lists).
- Added parameters "buy_allowed" and "sell_allowed" into [trade] section of system.ltx, which allows to configure if items are allowed to be sold or bought when they are not in the price lists.
- Added new params for all items: "trade_ignore_condition", "condition_cost_koef", "condition_cost_curve" to tweak how item is traded in the game
- Added console command "reload_system_ltx" for better modding experience.
- Fixed console commands "run_string" and "run_script" to respect uppercase letters in code.
- Implemented system for upgrades that allows engine to automatically calculate property modifiers based on base property value and given multipliers. This should allow to easily mod weapon/outfit properties without worrying about upgrade inconsistency all the time. Also prevents duplicate configs.
- Outfit info now shows real outfit params after all upgrades, instead of base values all the time
- Fixed item info not being updated in the upgrade window after installing upgrade
- Added optional functor for generating item description on Lua side: ui_wpn_params.GetDescription (called for all items, not just weapons)
- Current ammo section now passed as 3rd param to original ui_wpn_params functions
- Restored r2_sun_lumscale console variable without removing sun_lumscale from weather, now both values will be multiplied 
- Restored r2_tonemap_middlegray limits to their original values [0.000, 2.000] 
- Improved EffectorZoomInertion: better configuration, smooth movement between points, smooth fade-out after stopped zooming
- Added optional second rifle slot (pistol slot remains separate; should be enabled in [actor] section and slot added in inventory UI XML) by partially porting slot-related code from CoP
- Fixed crash when using pda_skills or pda_downloads before PDA UI was initialized
- Fixed crash when using effect.finish script function
- Added optional outfit/helmet params to present bullet protection as a string (eg. armor class) instead of a number, due to complicated damage calculation for bullets that players can't easily understand
- Added console variables to enable/disable build 2218 style bloom and gloss (need new shaders to work)
- Added param "inv_draw_behind" for addons to be drawn behind weapon icon (eg. when scope is attached on the left side)
- Added params "scope_force_icon", "silencer_force_icon", "grenade_launcher_force_icon" to weapons to force engine to draw addon icon when status is not 2
- Outfit info and actor protection info panels now show actual armor values from bones_koef_protection, instead of a fake "fire_wound_immunity"
- Replaced "range_min" with "range_curve" for torches for more realistic range changes
- Added console commands "quick_save_counter" and "max_quick_saves" to control quick-save indexing
- Made upgrading of addon-related settings more simple to use (eg. no need to copy all silencer settings in upgrade section if you just need silencer_status = 2)
- Fixed description of AKMS
- Removed level changer to unfinished location "oldroad"
- Fixed the issue with doors to the Yantar bunker
- Quests from Sin are now optional
- Made harder to get into bandit's warehouse on Dark Valley
- Made impossible to steal the prison key when trader is watching
- Fixed inventory UI on 4:3 and 16:9
- Fixed artefact property icons
- Improved inventory icons
- Finished random quests texts for Shulga in the forest
- Continue to improve "Expedition" quest
- Fixed NVG crash after game load
- Added inventory weight during trade
- Fixed never ending controller sound
- Added test effect for controller on r3, r4 with disabled blur
- Fixed crash on Village location after picking up Levitron
- Limited the range of values for grass density and radius, tone mapping, sun brightness
- New console command r3_backbuffers_count, recommended value 3
- Fixed an error in state_mgr scheme
- Fixed english texts
- Fixed sunshafts on r4
- Fully implemented DX10 renderer and gamma
- Stable shaders for comfortable play
- Added parameter "Sun brightness" to Video options
- Improved weather settings
- Improved default settings after removing user.ltx
- Improved upgrades for detectors and weapon fixer prices
- Fixed bug with netpackets and safes (used to corrupt saves in Dark Escape)
- Fixed bandit base restrictor in Dark Escape (leading to crash)
- Improved AI behavior on bandit base
- The key from Strelok's hideout is now a little easier to find
- Nimble will not move back and forth under the bridge after finishing his first quest
- Fixed time_factor console command (bug with bleeding, thurst and hunger)
- Fixed full screen mode initialization for all renderers
- Reduced probability of mutant parts in corpses after their death
- Killed NPCs, mutants and random quests will be taken into account for skills "Survival", "Sniper" and "Barter"
- Made music in Sid's bunker more diverse
- Fixed crash on Yantar because of Duty soldier's story_id
- Fixed dialog when taking bad psy-helmet from Sakharov on Yantar
- Gameplay on Rostok was optimized in a way that you don't need to run to the Bar for laboratory key
- Changed the order in which gas mask is given on the same location
- Several trader fixes (phobos2077)
- Started to implement russian localization changes from REALM and senyaGTA
- Fixed errors with upgrade icon, PDA and trade in original patch (patch reuploaded)
- NImble should not go back into the dungeon...
- Expedition quest is WIP, but at least completeable
- Fixed r1 crash on Yantar (door model)
- Player will not die from hunger and thirst during sleep (will wake up instead)
- Setting r2_allow_r1_lights enabled by default
- Added postprocess for quest in Yantar
- Fixed teleport with secret cutscene to Kordon
- Added missing texts for documents on Yantar
- Proverb now can give quest after the player has taken the flashdrive
- Added the map for Sid's special mission on Kordon
- Fixed trader's stock not being updated properly (phobos2077)
- Binaries with normal gamma
- Fixed artefact "Cake"
- Configured thirst from food

----------------------
Dezowave group 2014-17


----------



## Ahhzz (May 16, 2018)

https://www.stalker2.com/

3......


https://www.facebook.com/sergiy.grygorovych

_Today 15.05.2018 I officially declare:
"GSC GAME WORLD DEVELOPS S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2"

www.stalker2.com
_


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 16, 2018)

Hmmmmm.....I refuse to be teased like a cheap tart.   Besides, everyone moved on to other studios. 

Nope, not even gonna hope for a 2021 date.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 16, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Hmmmmm.....I refuse to be teased like a cheap tart.   Besides, everyone moved one to other studios.
> 
> Nope, not even gonna hope for a 2021 date.


Yeah, most everyone involved with the original stalker went to that messed-up Survivarium.... Actually, if that's the best they could do, maybe we're better off with the ones left behind...


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (May 16, 2018)

Ohhh I so hope this will happen in the near future...I won't get my hopes high though


----------



## droopyRO (May 16, 2018)

STALKER 2, Cyberpunk 2077 and Star Citizen, 2021 will be a good year for gaming.
/joke


----------



## Vayra86 (May 16, 2018)

Not holding my breath for this. Escape from Tarkov is where its at.

GSC kind of destroyed all credibility after laying off most of the people who worked on the original Stalkers. Followed by a clumsy little shitstorm about the rights to Stalker series. It just oozes bad business and a corrupt CEO



droopyRO said:


> STALKER 2, Cyberpunk 2077 and Star Citizen, 2021 will be a good year for gaming.
> /joke



Well at least Cyberpunk's getting a super early release then


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 5, 2018)

Full conversion mod Dead Air available now, no purchase required  

_Dead Air is a full-scale S.T.A.L.K.E.R. modification based on Call of Chernobyl. It changes all aspects of the game, from graphics, audio, and special effects to various gameplay and AI features. The modification evolves from the ideas started in Call of Misery, a previous project from the mod’s author. Major inspirations for Dead Air have been projects such as NLC, MISERY, Autumn Aurora, and OGSE. Dead Air prioritises the development of the game platform’s potential, gameplay complexity, and attention to detail, along with addressing both the quality and quantity of all content. _

_
_


----------

